# *GM Discussion Thread*



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since people don't know how to act.

No more threads on this. Everything in here.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Fantastic. Thank you.

I'll get this started by saying that at this point my best guess at the GM's identity is Teddy Long. When you consider his beefs with Edge and Jericho, the way the laptop was "talking" Monday, and WWE's apparent desire to start merging the brands under a broader umbrella, it makes a lot of sense. 

As much as I hope it's Cole, I don't see it at this point. I don't think WWE would do it.


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

The magic key that spells mercy! Can't thank you enough.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The GM is George Lopez

Sorry guys


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

The GM is either the Rock...or shad gaspar!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have a bad feeling its going to be Trips.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Derek said:


> I have a bad feeling its going to be Trips.


I've been convinced of that for a while and Monday's Raw sealed it for me. In your head, say the crazy eyes line and the Cole stop him line in Triple H's voice and then tell me it's not him.


----------



## SaveMeCM (Feb 7, 2010)

It's probably Abraham Washington, like was originally reported by the dirt sheets. Or maybe it's Scott Hall. Or Peewee Herman.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> I've been convinced of that for a while and Monday's Raw sealed it for me. In your head, say the crazy eyes line and the Cole stop him line in Triple H's voice and then tell me it's not him.


It's not him. You can imagine anyone saying that line if you have enough imagination.

It has to be someone huge after all of this and unthinkable, well at least it better be. That eliminates Trippa Latch, HBK, Rock and Austin as those are obvious and also eliminates Teddy Long, Abraham Washington and Cole. Shad Gaspard? HA!

If this thing can keep going to December, my bet's on Mick Foley. Edge took him out of the WWE, hence the beef with Edge, it's also typical Foley to use other people's catchphrases, why he has to remain anonymous and he tries to be cool by saying stuff like "Why you gotta hate yo?" Then there's the 2 references to him on the last Raw.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

My final 3 .... HHH , Foley , Teddy Long


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

All I know is that it can't be Cole since the GM was speaking to Edge and helped Daniel Bryan by reversing decisions and creating Submissions Count Anywhere...


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't see it being Foley seeing as how he is under contract to TNA unless they are waiting until his contract with TNA ends...it does make sense, but maybe they are trying to make us think it's him.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Finally, one thread for this.

It's an absurd idea, but what if "it's ... it's Christian." Almost certainly no, I know, but we all want to see that match.

Realistically I think Cole or Triple H.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

it's obviously this man...










next RAW the laptop is going to say "Edge, I forgive you for breaking me last week, you can just blame it on the a-a-a-a-a-alcohol"


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Trips.

been thinking that for awhile now, and there's one big return to make, and it's him, and the GM is supposed to be a "big thing," so it's simple mathematics really.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The GM is nobody.


----------



## ChrisDoc (Jul 31, 2009)

its stephanie mcmahon - someone said on twitter that if you zoomed into the laptop - it said stephanie mcmahon on it!!! - does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

It's probably Trips but still glad to see a thread made for this even though we still will get the trolls making other threads.


----------



## SebastianPardo (Jun 20, 2005)

If it was triple h, wwe made a big mistake, because he is always talking he doesn't even know how to put a computer on, and then all of a sudden he can do anything with it. people wont believe that.


----------



## ChrisDoc (Jul 31, 2009)

at least we know its not michael cole as we saw his lips didnt move !!! when he quit NXT i thought it was so he coulf fully be the GM of raw - thank god he wasnt!!! i dont think it will be adamle - wwe has made that mistake before! - i hope its STEPHANIE!!! 

- its the only decent explanation - she has been pregnant and cannot appear on the show- she sends emails instead, then shes had her baby, they are waiting for her to settle in - she has now - so she should be on screen in a few weeks!!! - remember at the end of 08 start of 09 when steph was the raw gm - then orton rko's her and vickie was the interim gm? - then bret, then guest host, now this - steph was never "fired" from being GM - so technically - its still her!!! ???


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

septurum said:


> I can't see it being Foley seeing as how he is under contract to TNA unless they are waiting until his contract with TNA ends...it does make sense, but maybe they are trying to make us think it's him.


I don't see why you think they are trying to make us think it's him, other than his name being mentioned 2 times and the whole thing with Edge. The casual watcher isn't likely going to think of Foley, they've either forgotten about him or think it's implausible as he works for TNA. As I mentioned before, they'd have to wait until December if Foley's contract expires next month. Solution? Stall as they've been stalling, maybe go a while without mentioning the GM, then maybe have the laptop come back after a while refurbished. Then for Foley's debut (if it's him) hype a match between Edge and the mystery GM for a PPV and better yet, a match of the GM's choice that won't be revealed until the PPV.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

ChrisDoc said:


> its stephanie mcmahon - someone said on twitter that if you zoomed into the laptop - it said stephanie mcmahon on it!!! - does anyone know if this is true?


So it's Triple H. They could share a laptop ...


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Or it's Stephanie's old laptop being used as a prop, it is pretty old.


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

Whats the point of this thread? The GM is clearly Paul London.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Like others, I think it's Triple H. The GM has suddenly came out with a sense of humour much like DX style Triple H.


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

Firstly, I don't think they have any solid plan on who the GM is yet, they are still searching for the big surprise.

*HHH:* I can't see it being him that would just be a waste, the return of HHH will be big enough without him being GM. The identity of the GM being revealed would be another big moment why squash them together.
*Steph:* Possibly the standby if they can't come up with someone better, if it was her then HHH could quickly get his revenge matches with Seamus etc before she is revealed.
*Cole:* Might have been good a while back but now it is too late, that would just be boring now.
*Foley:* I have always liked Mick but I can't see it happening and what changes would he bring ? WWE has moved so far away from his 'style' except maybe Mr Socko
*Brett hart:* Been there, done that, move along.

My worse nightmare
*Abraham What'shisname:* I will throw up my hands and my dinner if it is. I seriously can't stand that moron (for real)
*Hornswallow:* (or whatever his name is) Don't laugh, this is the WWE we are talking about, they could do it.

My guess is
*VINCE:* Virtual Intelligence Network Computing Environment.
They have taken all the decisions that Vince has made over the years and put them into the program which then analyzes any given situation and responds with the appropriate decision.
They have also put in some catch phrases etc to give it a 'personality'


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Derek said:


> I have a bad feeling its going to be Trips.


If it was HHH, I think he would be tormenting Seamus, not Edge. I don't want to see their feud continue, but I can't see Hunter letting it end with Seamus injuring him. I don't think it's Cole either, as I would think he would be targeting Bryan. 

I honestly don't know who it is, which is a pretty fun feeling, but I don't know if the WWE even knows who it is either. Maybe they won't ever even reveal who it was...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

if it were to be hhh, he would have been revealed by now. i say that because he's supposed to be back in the next couple of months..it wouldnt make sense to have him gm for a month or two then return to the ring. then again, this is the wwe and since when do they make sense? 

that being said, it could still be cole. it could be foley...i doubt it but it could be. honestly, i don't think they know who it is yet. whoever it is, i have a feeling it will be a huge letdown. maybe it's carlito. now that...that would be cool.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll be damned if the GM is Cole.

But my bet is someone that worked for the WWE long ago that is gonna make a comeback like Paul Bearer.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lita.*


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

kenjiharima said:


> I'll be damned if the GM is Cole.
> 
> But my bet is someone that worked for the WWE long ago that is gonna make a comeback like Paul Bearer.


X-Pac. Nobody else could get heat just by e-mailing.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Lita.*


that would be interesting...would make sense with the edge stuff...its one of those good, outside the box suggestions. i like it.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Since the beginning I have been thinking it is Trips.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Lita.*


Shocking Swerve!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Extreme Angel said:


> *Lita.*


You know, this would actually make sense...



as long as it ends with sexual results between her and Trish on TV.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

HHH tormenting Edge while leaving Sheamus untouched wouldn't make a lick of sense. Not that it _has_ to make sense - this is WWE we're talking about, where shows are booked five minutes after they're live on the air - but still.

It's probably a mistake to try and think about this logically. But, in any event, the GM's consistent traits are:

- They hate Edge.
- They hate Jericho.
- They hate Bret Hart.
- They appear indifferent to the Cena/Nexus dispute, as that's been called down the middle.
- They have a sense of humor (for using other people's catch phrases).
- They're a wuss (for hiding behind a computer).
- They can type 150 words per minute.

Put those all together however you want, because there isn't really any logical answer.

Save for some big surprise, I'm putting the top 5 possibilities in this order:

1. Teddy Long
2. Michael Cole
3. Triple H
4. Stephanie McMahon
5. Hornswoggle

Also at this point I won't be shocked if they just try to convince us it was really a self-aware computer all along.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cynic said:


> Also at this point I won't be shocked if they just try to convince us it was really a self-aware computer all along.


That would actually be pretty funny and if played right, could be a unique and entertaining storyline imo.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

Hornswoggle. Notice how on SD lately, Teddy Long has been trying to figure out a way to make Hornswoggle talk? There's been a segment or mention of it every week. Since Hornswoggle can't talk, he would have to use a laptop to communicate his orders. Hornswoggle will be revealed as the GM right around the time Long figures out a way to make him talk.

Don't say WWE wouldn't do it because, yes, they would.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, they certainly would. And putting Edge into a "comedy" feud with Hornswoggle is just the kind of thing they would do.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fabulous Kangaroo said:


> My guess is
> *VINCE:* Virtual Intelligence Network Computing Environment.
> They have taken all the decisions that Vince has made over the years and put them into the program which then analyzes any given situation and responds with the appropriate decision.
> They have also put in some catch phrases etc to give it a 'personality'


:lmao Virtual Intelligence Network Computing Environment! That's gold lol.

I don't know. I don't even think WWE know who it's going to be. They have probably changed their mind a few times too. Sometimes I think it will be Trips. Then I thought it would be Cole until he reversed the Bryan decision. VINCE ( :lmao ) pops into my head now and then. But I really don't know. I wouldn't put it past them to make it Hornswoggle either. Like some of you have said, it kind of fits with him.

-he doesn't talk
-he hates bad guys
-he's avoiding confrontation lol


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Vince is eliminated as a candidate because he was still on TV when the angle started.

And thank goodness. What a boring swerve that would be.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Twister Of Fate said:


> Hornswoggle.


Ladies and gentlemen I have received an e-mail from our anonymous GM, and I quote, AHH AHHHH AH AHHHHH.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Vince is eliminated as a candidate because he was still on TV when the angle started.
> 
> And thank goodness. What a boring swerve that would be.


While I know most would hate it, any excuse to get Vince on TV is a good excuse to me. I love the guy lol. There are better options though.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry if I ruin this, but I'm going say Mick Foley.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

I dont even think WWE knows who it is but probably Trips


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm going for the long-shot...

Zack Ryder.

These segments with Edge recently have been building up to something. When the laptop said on Monday, "Why do you have to hate, yo?" that got me thinking...hasn't Zack said that before...that's kinda the way he talks anyway. I'm pretty sure it also said "You've hurt my feelings" which Zack said to Edge a couple of weeks ago in a backstage segment. I'm probably way off, but it's something to think about. Maybe he's just the GM's lackey...


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

The "why do you have to hate, yo?" was interesting. That could point to Ryder. Or Abraham Washington.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

What if the GM and "They" are the same people!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The GM....no GM's are The Mean Street Posse

I'm calling it


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Twister Of Fate said:


> The "why do you have to hate, yo?" was interesting. That could point to Ryder. Or Abraham Washington.


That line got me thinking about Long. I hadn't even considered him before that, but it got me to putting the pieces together. Any guess is a decent guess at this point.

If it's Washington, it'll be an all-time disappointment, especially when he's revealed and 0% of the live audience recognizes him.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Meanwhile, in Titan towers:

Creative writer: So who's the GM?
Steph: Isn't that your job to work out?
Creative: Yeah, but we got nothing. 
Steph: Hmm, how about Bret Hart?
Creative: He was the last GM.
Steph: Cole?
Creative: But Cole loves Miz, so why is he supporting Bryan?
Steph: Hmm, Abraham Washington?
Creative: Who?
Steph: Shad? Some guy on the interwebz thinks it's him.
Creative: Who?
Steph: Hornswoggle?
Creative: Are you high? 
Steph: Edge?
Creative: So he's feuding with himself?
Steph: Vince?
Creative: But he started the angle on TV himself.
Steph: JR?
Creative: Vince hates JR, remember?
Steph: Mick Foley?
Creative: He's in that company that has fossils wrestling in a theme park.
Steph: Me?
Creative: Aren't you pregnant again?
Steph: What about my husband?
Creative: How can he win another 10 world titles if he's GM?
Steph: HBK?
Creative: He's out killing animals and praying to god.
Steph: Well, we're fucked.


----------



## Maidenar (Sep 18, 2010)

*Its Matt Striker. *

He is doing shit just to piss off Cole, for some reason...:hmm:
The whole _"why do you have to hate, yo?"_ seems stupid enough for him to say.


----------



## k!ngk0ng (Sep 29, 2010)

The "whos the GM" storyline is pretty useless. I mean, regardless of who it is, it's going to be a disappointment when we figure it out. 

It can't be Bret Hart, because the GM said "I don't like Bret Hart", so there's another hint.


----------



## Meggerz (Jun 8, 2010)

It's probably HHH ... I've thought this ever since one of the emails ended with, "And if you're not down with that, I've got two words for ya!" That could have been something just to fuck with us, however.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

yo yo yo 

it's JTG


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

It's-a Santino. Or, it could be a long the lines of the "why do you have to hate, yo?" line. If the laptop said "Playa" or "Holla", it'd definitely be Long, yawn.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

You know who i've been thinking lately? Edge. his character I think would be the only character who would legitimately feud with himself.


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

Please let it be the Iron Sheik. He will f**k them all in the ass and make them humble.


----------



## wellitsthebigshow (Jan 27, 2008)

All signs seem to be pointing to Vicki, Cole has been kissing her ass on NXT and she would obviously want to screw Edge over.


----------



## gaz_berotten (Jul 28, 2002)

After watching raw this week

My guess is Linda Macmahon

Or Shane macmahon

Failing that i have no idea


----------



## gaz_berotten (Jul 28, 2002)

LINDA or Shane Macmahon perhaps


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Interesting that some people mentioned Foley as a possible candidate. It would make sense as he has a history with Edge, and I wouldn't mind seeing Foley as the GM. I doubt it will be HHH, and I can't see it being Steph either. I could see it being Long. 

My guess is still Cole. I said that at the beginning, and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

My guess is the muppets :side:

Miss Piggy has a crush on Edge so Kermit the Frog is messing with him

And he thinks that Miz is to cocky to be green so he's messing with him too

Also,they are,well,muppets,so they are using other's people lines,as they don't speak by themselfs

yey,this theory has more sense than the creative team ^^


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sticking with Foley, and I'm certain it will be him. The whole point of taking so long was so his contract with TNA would run out, and his match with Flair also tells me Foley is on his way in.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

truk83 said:


> I'm sticking with Foley, and I'm certain it will be him. The whole point of taking so long was so his contract with TNA would run out, and his match with Flair also tells me Foley is on his way in.


What is Foley's beef with Bret though?


----------



## SunDown (Oct 1, 2010)

Lucifer34 said:


> Interesting that some people mentioned Foley as a possible candidate. It would make sense as he has a history with Edge, and I wouldn't mind seeing Foley as the GM. I doubt it will be HHH, and I can't see it being Steph either. I could see it being Long.
> 
> My guess is still Cole. I said that at the beginning, and I'm sticking with it.


Doubt it will be Foley, he seems dedicated to TNA right now, He cut a good Promo a couple days ago, and is gonna fight Ric Flair next week. So i doubt he will be working for both company's.


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

It's a toss up between The Rock or Triple H
GM's computer voice hinted that the GM is indeed a huge figure in wrestling.
Remeber what Edge said
"I thought you were Stone Cold Steve Austin, or The Rock, or Shawn Michaels."
Never mentioned the name of Triple H which makes him the most likely candidate


----------



## dman353 (Mar 23, 2005)

SCSA852k said:


> It's a toss up between The Rock or Triple H
> *GM's computer voice hinted that the GM is indeed a huge figure in wrestling.*
> Remeber what Edge said
> "I thought you were Stone Cold Steve Austin, or The Rock, or Shawn Michaels."
> Never mentioned the name of Triple H which makes him the most likely candidate


How's that?


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

I just posted in a Nexus thread and part of my reply could fit here.
This scenario would need DiBiase to become interesting so it's probably not possible, but still.....

• Ted sr was the Million Dollar Man so Ted jr must be the Multi-Billion Dollar Man.
• Ted sr tried to buy the championship, Ted jr would try to buy the company
• Ted has been secretly buying shares in WWE and is now a big share holder
• Ted used this to become a member of the board at WWE
• Ted used his position on the board to become the anonymous GM

Why the conflict with Edge or Miz etc and the quotes from other wrestlers ? 
It doesn't matter, some reason can be found or maybe just for fun or powerplay

Silly I know but this is the WWE


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

GM

George Michael?
Greg Maddux?


----------



## Nithas (Dec 15, 2008)

The GM was revealed by a Danish sketch show live on friday night.






You might need to understand Danish..  But pay attention to the sounds at 08:26 and 08:33.

Her name is Bianca Desiree Jensen. Sorry for ruining it for you..


----------



## mrkscotty (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been thinking Triple H from the start, it's actually bugging me now, I just want to know who he is.
Edge is probably my favourite wrestler, and it's really frustrating seeing him getting conned out of wins every week.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

it's obvious who the new gm is, the big wiggle


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lance Storm, all the Canadian hate is a ruse.


----------



## tjrenner (Apr 27, 2009)

Dude, the Raw GM is not Cole, or Washington, or Trips, Foley, or anyone else I've seen mentioned....its Joey Styles...


----------



## tjrenner (Apr 27, 2009)

Or it could be Wrestling's Jesus Vinnie Ru!!!


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

I think there was a brilliant segment in the last Raw where the computer was literally on a chair, talking to a mic, and then setting up a match on the titantron. You could not make it possibly any clearer that you don't need to have GMs anymore. With huge wrestling communities, great analytic teams, a smart minds, you can easily just pull the show off without any GM.

No guest host GM, no surprise GM, no GM period. Keep in my mind this isn't my prediction of what will happen.

It's legitimate for the WWE to run shows where "WWE management" just makes all the decisions and any one of their several announcers can read them. Or just put it on the titantron. 

And I don't see anyone coming back to be GM that could draw and 'cause true marking.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

It's probably the black ref, you didnt really think all he was doing was watching those divas matches?


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

tjrenner said:


> Dude, the Raw GM is not Cole, or Washington, or Trips, Foley, or anyone else I've seen mentioned....its Joey Styles...


that would actually be a good option for the GM, since it's not Cole - Joey Styles could work. Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if it was Bret Hart all along.


----------



## gazspud111 (Oct 4, 2010)

i think it has to be someone big..i would like it to be the rock but cant see that happenin...hhh is not a bad shout also steph is not bad...mick foley cant see that happening..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They will drag this on too long, into next year. IT WAS JERICHO ALL ALONG.


----------



## herebestu (Mar 31, 2007)

is Booker T a possibility ?
I heard he was wrestling for AAA but I dont know if it was a one time deal.

not sure how it would relate to the treatment of edge though


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

its steph...i called it write it down


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

amadisonjr1 said:


> its steph...i called it write it down


That would work and gives HHH kayfabe reason to dominate.


----------



## Scottie Rock (Oct 4, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> that would be interesting...would make sense with the edge stuff...its one of those good, outside the box suggestions. i like it.


Hows this for outside the box?

10 Possibilties




1. Jack Tunney
2. Scottie Rock
3. Waylon Mercy
4. Gene Okerlund
5. Paul Heyman
6. Burt Reynolds
7. Raphael from the ninja turtle's
8. Doink
9. TL Hopper
10. Duke Droese


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Scottie Rock said:


> Hows this for outside the box?
> 
> 10 Possibilties
> 
> ...


Well, 9 of them are possibilities but I'm afraid Jack Tunney is dead so that probably rules him out.


----------



## Vilak (Jan 12, 2007)

k!ngk0ng said:


> The "whos the GM" storyline is pretty useless. I mean, regardless of who it is, it's going to be a disappointment when we figure it out.
> 
> It can't be Bret Hart, because the GM said "I don't like Bret Hart", so there's another hint.


I also doubt it's Bret but why the GM wouldn't lie? If he hides behind a computer, he can't really be an honest person.
this storyline is not over the top but it's intriguing. I fear a big letdown à la "Vince hidden son".


----------



## Scottie Rock (Oct 4, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Well, 9 of them are possibilities but I'm afraid Jack Tunney is dead so that probably rules him out.


Woops my apologies.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> They will drag this on too long, into next year. IT WAS JERICHO ALL ALONG.


Could be. I know it would be a kick in teh face kayfabe wise and storyline wise but hey, at least we see something interesting by Jericho and different.


----------



## Stancha (Oct 4, 2010)

I think that the Anonymous GM is...nobody !

Why ? Because the WWE is waiting for THE opportunity or a former major star's signal to make something concrete with a huge impact.

What kind of impact if that GM is Michael Cole ? He would be a great GM but the WWE Universe doesn't care of him.

Abraham Washington ? Come on...almost everybody forgot who he is.

Stephanie McMahon or Shane McMahon ? Thanks but no thanks.

To my opinion, they're waiting for Shawn Michaels, Mick Foley or JBL.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Stancha said:


> I think that the Anonymous GM is...nobody !
> 
> Why ? Because the WWE is waiting for THE opportunity or a former major star's signal to make something concrete with a huge impact.
> 
> ...


You are right 
At this point I think the GM must be a major guy plus a surprising major guy 

But some of the things the GM has said and done can and will contradict with any and all of the potential guy's personalities 
You know?


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm changing my call, the GM is John Cena.

The stuff with Edge, Jericho and Miz is because they were not fully behind him when he went against Nexus.
Morrison, Daniel etc were fully behind him and are getting rewarded.

He knew that Nexus would try some trick to get him to join, they had akready asked him and said they would be unstoppable with him.
He (the GM) has said he (Cena) must co-operate but this is just to cover himself for when he acts 'out of character'

The result could be:

1) Cena Heel: Eventually becomes leader of Nexus and they run wild. Probably leaves them later and feuds with any that turn face.
2) Cena Tweena: Cena remains 'sorry' for his actions but because of his time in the Nexus he naturally becomes more aggressive and eventually splits from Nexus but remains aggressive.
3) Cena Face: Slowly destroys the Nexus from within and says it was his plan all along.

WWE has time on their side, they can test the waters of a Cena tweena or heel turn and if it looks bad (fan reaction etc) turn back to the face angle.
If the tweena of heel turn looks good then run with it.

My wish:
Whatever the path, Skip comes back and is refused entry back into the Nexus because Cena now has his 'job'. Skip and Cena feud and it is full on, hard core, nasty stuff.
Skip becomes the pure muscle and aggression wrestler of WWE
Skip was born for this role, *Unleash the Dog of War*


----------



## bikeST34L1Nbum (May 18, 2006)

Michael Cole. That's my final answer.


----------



## Omgz (Jan 19, 2009)

Surely it'll be Zach Gowen.


----------



## AlanW1992 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hopefully HHH...


----------



## Rocky Maivia 93 (Oct 12, 2010)

If I had to put 5 down it'd be :

HHH
The Rock (More hope than anything)
Paul Heyman
DDP - just a stab in the dark 
JR 

I'd love it to be The Rock or Stone Cold but I cant see it happening.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

The Rock is a full-time actor now hes not coming back to the GM

I think it will be JR or Vince


----------



## wrestlemania2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Its not the rock or shawn michaels.
*
Rock full time actor and like it or not wont be coming back. HBK not returning anytime soon.

JBL maybe. Foley maybe.

Personally i still dont think WWE creative has someone in mind yet.


----------



## emil_vlkv (Oct 11, 2010)

wwe has no one for the place. Anyway, i want to see JBL as GM.


----------



## hilds (Jul 31, 2010)

i dont think well ever find out who the raw gm is just another gm storyline thats gona run its course very soon


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know who it is but I used to think it was Cole but it can't be him right?
Because as someone pointed out the GM showed favor towards Bryan and not so much in favor of Miz

It'd be cool if the GM is like JR or anybody really and he's like I'm here because I'm sick of Cole sucking up
But honestly it couldn't be JR because he doesn't hate Bret Hart and wouldn't beef with Edge


I hope WWE remembers what they have done and doesnt forget so it won't look stupid when the GM shows up and contradicts things he has said

I think it'd make sense if the GM was Vince or HHH for the most part so far right?


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

As much as I would like the GM to be JR, I'll Mark like crazy if it's Mick Foley.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

My thoughts, it's either Foley or Michaels.
I originally thought they would announce HHH as the GM but that would be far to obvious a choice for a storyline that has gone on for a long time now.
But I would go nuts if it was The Rock.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Cole is out of the running because he was at ringside, and even commentating, during Edge's interaction with the GM through the laptop.

Rock is out because being GM would be too much of a commitment.

HBK just left and wouldn't come back in this fashion.

Austin is out because communicating through a laptop is the exact OPPOSITE of his character in just about every conceivable way.

Abraham Washington is out, because he's been gone too long and would get ZERO crowd reaction for the announcement.

Triple H is still a possibility, as is Joey Styles and any other former star not currently on WWE television.


----------



## Forever Red (Feb 3, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Cole is out of the running because he was at ringside, and even commentating, during Edge's interaction with the GM through the laptop.


I'm glad someone else mentioned this


----------



## garcia1.icon (Oct 15, 2010)

just a few from Superstars that I really enjoy.
-----------


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Cole is out of the running because he was at ringside, and even commentating, during Edge's interaction with the GM through the laptop.


While that would appear to be the case they could always say that Cole got someone to operate the voice for that segment, as GM he would have the ability to do that. I say this because when Edge was traded to Smackdown the following week, the way Cole was speaking indicated that Cole was speaking for himself rather than quoting a third party:






Watch from about 2:40, it does sound a bit like Cole is making the call personally.


----------



## world_of_sport (May 25, 2009)

I like the thought that it's Mick Foley. A couple of weeks ago, WWE commentators were plugging Foley's new book, which is very strange behaviour on their part; normally they try to pretend that any TNA employee doesn't exist at all. I was thinking at the time that there must be a reason for this.

After all, Foley's not really doing much on TNA now, so a move back to WWE (in a non-wrestling capacity) would make perfect sense.

I'd also mark if William Regal resumed his role as heel boss.


----------



## Kleefer (Feb 12, 2008)

Mike Adamle.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> While that would appear to be the case they could always say that Cole got someone to operate the voice for that segment, as GM he would have the ability to do that. I say this because when Edge was traded to Smackdown the following week, the way Cole was speaking indicated that Cole was speaking for himself rather than quoting a third party:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only that, but The Miz was appointed Captain. They've had heel captains before, I understand, but memory is only as far as a storyline. . .


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Raw needed a heel captain since Big Show was a face. The only heels on SD team is Swagger and Del Rio and neither would be captains ahead of Big Show,Edge or even Mysterio. So it was only fitting that Raw got a heel captain.


HHH as GM though seems like one of the most realistic things though.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*I know who the Raw GM is (No, I really do)*

It's Teddy Long.

Just like what happened last year with Big Show betraying Team Raw, Long will betray SmackDown and then reveal himself as the Raw GM.

Vickie will once again become SmackDown GM in Teddy's place.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: I know who the Raw GM is (No, I really do)*

No way the real gm is


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

i havent watched in months but honestly if they still havent revealed who it is this is just rediculous at this point.....


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: I know who the Raw GM is (No, I really do)*



Y2Joe said:


> It's Teddy Long.
> 
> Just like what happened last year with Big Show betraying Team Raw, Long will betray SmackDown and then reveal himself as the Raw GM.
> 
> Vickie will once again become SmackDown GM in Teddy's place.


That's impressive, Teddy Long managed to e-mail himself whilst he was standing in the ring talking. Now that's multitasking.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: I know who the Raw GM is (No, I really do)*



Xander45 said:


> That's impressive, Teddy Long managed to e-mail himself whilst he was standing in the ring talking. Now that's multitasking.


Could have ordered someone from SD to pretend to be the GM to hide his alter ego! In all honesty, WWE probably don't know who the GM is, they'll wait til a storyline ends or someone needs something to do badly and will then make them the GM.


----------



## JenRFC (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: I know who the Raw GM is (No, I really do)*



Beelzebubs said:


> Could have ordered someone from SD to pretend to be the GM to hide his alter ego! In all honesty, WWE probably don't know who the GM is, they'll wait til a storyline ends or someone needs something to do badly and will then make them the GM.


This. Not even Vince knows who it is yet. It would've been revealed by now if he did. They will probably have HHH as a back up if he doesn't sign who he wants to do the role whenever the big reveal is.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

ill throw a name that i havent seen mentioned in to the hat ..................... Matt Stryker. 

think about it.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> ill throw a name that i havent seen mentioned in to the hat ..................... Matt Stryker.
> 
> think about it.


What, the indy wrestler?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Stryker

I think you meant Matt Striker.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Striker

Don't worry, I've made the same mistake in the past. Can't see it being him anyway, he's on the wrong show and is doing too good a job there to be moved into a different role at this point.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I still stand by WWE not knowing who it is. When they figure it out we will know but it has to be good at this point or they might as well not bother revealing it at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't it obvious?!

ITS THE LAPTOP ITSELF?!?! 

Yes! Raw is run by an artificial intelligence. How do I know this? Well, once Teddy Long unhooked & stole the laptop, the GM's control over the show was non-existent. If the GM was really a man, wouldn't he have been able to text one of the Raw employees? If he was a man, couldn't he have found someway to contact the Raw employees to help get rid of Raw & NOT let Teddy Long control the show? I think not! The Laptop IS the GM & once he was unhooked, he couldn't stop what Long was doing! 

I can not believe if just typed that, but based on what they did on Raw this week, it seems as if that's the point they were trying to get across on Raw this week.


----------



## idontfeardeath (Oct 19, 2009)

Given the fact a few weeks ago on RAW they had Michael Cole recieve an email/txt on his phone it was stupid.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Triple H makes the most sense. They've written the humor to match his perfectly (especially the sarcasm). He had a grudge against Edge. Triple H always seemed to enjoy getting under the skin of Edge and there is a clear history there. Also, the Cena thing also. We all know the history between those two.

(The ultimate swerve would it being Edge himself. It could also be Jericho and they'll hold off revealing until he comes back. Maybe Edge and Jericho as a combo too)


----------



## Dalga123 (Oct 23, 2010)

Id have to say the rock! He said in an interview
“How I would come back is a different capacity than what Hulk Hogan did or I believe Ric Flair is doing. Those guys are coming back to actually wrestle. I don’t want to wrestle; I have no intention of wrestling a match.”
so therefore he must be coming back as the gm.

the rest of the interview
fans.wwe.com/go/thread/view/691/25081713/Dwayne_The_Rock_Johnson_Has_Confirmed_His_WWE_Return_This_Summer!_(READ)


----------



## ronaldopf (Oct 19, 2010)

The Rock is only a wet dream


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

This discussion's still happening?

Well it's gone on for like six freaking months. So THEY!!!! must be the GM.


----------



## #1 Edgehead (Oct 29, 2010)

The GM has got to be Triple H


----------



## Webby92 (Feb 25, 2010)

RIGHT! I was going too make another ANNOYING thread about 'Who's the gm' but thank god this is here!

Too my point ... I believe I have sussed out who the GM will be... THE ROCK!

Hear me out now  



This is a sum up of what The Rock said in an interview with 'Boston mix's 104'



'' He said he does not just want to come back and guest host but he wants to entertain the fans in a way they haven't been entertained in years. The Rock claimed in an interview to Boston Mix's 104 that he had plans of returning but not for a wrestling match. When asked if he plans on wrestling a match, The Rock said: "How I would come back is a different capacity than what Hulk Hogan did or I believe Ric Flair is doing. Those guys are coming back to actually wrestle. I don't want to wrestle; I have no intention of wrestling a match." However, The Rock later stated that wrestling a match was something that he wouldn't put out of his mind yet.''


Tell me that doesn't hint a new GM role for Rocky! Would be sweet!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^People are gonna be wishing Rock came back for like every single storyline that will ever happen in wwe, sucks it wont happen, though if he ever did return, it'd be biggest thing in history. After seeing Bret return, made me realize that anything is possible in the WWE. This time last year if you asked "which has a better chance of happening:1.hogan in tna,2.rock returning,3.bret returning".

Rock would probably be #1,hogan #2 and bret #4. lol.


----------



## jchumphrey72 (Jul 21, 2008)

Its matt Hardy...hes great on the laptop...:hmm:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what, I just thought of something. The mystery GM makes no sense. 

For one thing, why is he keeping his identity a secret? For what reason would the person in power within the WWE want to keep his identity unknown to the employees? I guess that's a question that can't be answered unless he's revealed, but I can't think of a good reason for somebody in power to keep his or herself a complete secret. 

Second, and more importantly, the WWE is a publicly traded company with shareholders. Applying this storyline to the real world, would anybody really stand for the company they have stock in being run by a mystery authority figure? I often make the comparisons between Wrestling & Real Sports (something I feel wrestling should try to pattern itself after a little bit more), and if you look at any sports league, not one of them is set up so that the league orits teams are run by mystery people. It just seems ludicrous.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone see abraham washington's new bio pic on fcw??










got damn, gm will terminate you


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

TripleG said:


> You know what, I just thought of something. The mystery GM makes no sense....


Of course it doesn't, this is pro wrestling, nothing makes sense if you analyze it.
For example: If the GM did actually fire Cena (for real) then Big Mac would fire the GM (for real). Cena is the biggest money earner and the face of the WWE there is no way he would actually be fired for not obeying a guy who was a rookie not long ago.



TripleG said:


> ...For one thing, why is he keeping his identity a secret? For what reason would the person in power within the WWE want to keep his identity unknown to the employees? I guess that's a question that can't be answered unless he's revealed, but I can't think of a good reason for somebody in power to keep his or herself a complete secret.


Big Mac himself explained that the GM would remain anonymous so that he/she wouldn't get beat up by Nexus like Brett Hart was.




TripleG said:


> ...Second, and more importantly, the WWE is a publicly traded company with shareholders. Applying this storyline to the real world, would anybody really stand for the company they have stock in being run by a mystery authority figure? I often make the comparisons between Wrestling & Real Sports (something I feel wrestling should try to pattern itself after a little bit more), and if you look at any sports league, not one of them is set up so that the league orits teams are run by mystery people. It just seems ludicrous.


You really shouldn't compare pro wrestling to 'real' sports. Pro wrestling is action soap opera, in the old days is was more action with a bit of soap opera but these days it is a more soap opera with a bit of action thrown in


To quote a line from The Big Chill
"You're so analytical! Sometimes you just have to let art... flow... over you"


----------



## Smallz (Aug 17, 2007)

TripleG said:


> You know what, I just thought of something. The mystery GM makes no sense.
> 
> For one thing, why is he keeping his identity a secret? For what reason would the person in power within the WWE want to keep his identity unknown to the employees? I guess that's a question that can't be answered unless he's revealed, but I can't think of a good reason for somebody in power to keep his or herself a complete secret.
> 
> Second, and more importantly, the WWE is a publicly traded company with shareholders. Applying this storyline to the real world, would anybody really stand for the company they have stock in being run by a mystery authority figure? I often make the comparisons between Wrestling & Real Sports (something I feel wrestling should try to pattern itself after a little bit more), and if you look at any sports league, not one of them is set up so that the league orits teams are run by mystery people. It just seems ludicrous.


i havent posted here in years but I just thought I should add compairing pro wrestling to real sports is like compairing a bird to a girafe


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> anyone see abraham washington's new bio pic on fcw??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean he will start wrestling now?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Steph = GM. Calling it.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Second, and more importantly, the WWE is a publicly traded company with shareholders. Applying this storyline to the real world, would anybody really stand for the company they have stock in being run by a mystery authority figure? *I often make the comparisons between Wrestling & Real Sports* (something I feel wrestling should try to pattern itself after a little bit more), and if you look at any sports league, not one of them is set up so that the league orits teams are run by mystery people. It just seems ludicrous.


You shouldn't.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Cole can't be the GM. If he was, he wouldn't have picked on The Miz and made him face Big Show.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Fabulous Kangaroo said:


> Big Mac himself explained that the GM would remain anonymous so that he/she wouldn't get beat up by Nexus like Brett Hart was.


Let's examine this for a minute, if the only reason for the GM to be anonymous is so they don't get beat up, doesn't that kind of eliminate some of the tough guys like HHH? Seems rather out of character does it not?


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Let's examine this for a minute, if the only reason for the GM to be anonymous is so they don't get beat up, doesn't that kind of eliminate some of the tough guys like HHH? Seems rather out of character does it not?


Did you see the original Nexus ?
They destroyed a ring and beat up Cena, they beat up Vince, they would come out of the crowd and surround the ring. They ran rampage over the WWE and they were genuinely scary, no wrestler had a chance against them.
When it was announced that the GM would remain anonymous that was a good idea because it nullified the threat.

The Nexus we see today is not scary at all, they are like a bunch of school yard bullies, they no longer have the power of numbers or the awesome power of Skip but they do have other powers now.

If you want the full and thorough explanation then you will have to ask Vince, it was his decision.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

this angle sucks

i could care less who the GM is at this point


----------



## Ashleyf (Nov 5, 2010)

I think its 100% steph mcmahon. 

The whole segment where vince was in a coma caused by the nexus, and hhh saying it was a dream that vince was ok, and then steph in relief it was a dream.

i think she will be discovered as gm then for 3 weeks gives her orders on raw then when a ppv comes up where its the nexus v wwe (possibly) hhh comes out for a save that looks like its for wwe but pedigree's orton and sheamus, obvious reason orton being face and sheamus because there's still history. 

I cant see it any other way.

Then again this is what id LOVE to happen but then again it is wwe were talking about.


----------



## Ashleyf (Nov 5, 2010)

also back up plan for wrestlemania if they couldnt get either goldberg or brock would be possibly a triple threat with wade barrett and hhh, as nexus attacked taker and taker retired hbk.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

yup. it's probably steph


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

In the Road to Wrestlemania mode in SvR 2010, the storylines in the game were extremely similar to some of the matches that occured at Wrestlemania 26. Examples being Shawn Michaels in a retirement match vs. JBL, which is similar to Shawn vs. Taker (Streak vs. Career). Another would be the breakup of Legacy, leading to a triple threat match at WM in which Cody and Ted get into an argument which ultimately costs them the match.

My point here is that there could be "easter eggs" so to speak in SvR 2011 Road to Wrestlemania that contain small spoilers for the actual road that is coming. 

One of these spoilers could be the GM position. In game, Stephanie McMahon is the GM. In one storyline, Orton is the GM after he got Stephanie to step down and took the position for himself. Kinda sounds similar to how he got Vicky to step down after one night and then the mystery GM appeared.

I'm not saying it's Orton, I'm saying it's possibly a superstar in the lockeroom that's covered their tracks pretty damn good. 

My money would be on Steph though, just because it would make more sense.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i really dont know


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wish they would reveal it already!!! how long has this secret GM angle been running now?


----------



## Tommy P (Nov 7, 2010)

Theres no way its Michael Cole, hes a complete douche bag and makes me sick.
I think everyone hopes its going to either be HHH, Stone Cold, or The Rock. I dont see it being Stone Cold, The Rock would be awesome, and HHH, I guess its possible, but Id hope they do something different with him coming back. 
I also think the Stephanie McMahon guess would kind of suck. You guys are probably right, they dont know who it is yet. 

Just throwing this out there, has anyone ever noticed that the "emails" always look like theyre the same, and kind of look like its just something like Microsoft Word thats open? I honestly think hes reading off that piece of paper that lays on the keyboard when he get on the podium. 
For the most part, as much as theyre dragging this out, I just hope its not some huge let down.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Tommy P said:


> Theres no way its Michael Cole, hes a complete douche bag and makes me sick.
> I think everyone hopes its going to either be HHH, Stone Cold, or The Rock. I dont see it being Stone Cold, The Rock would be awesome, and HHH, I guess its possible, but Id hope they do something different with him coming back.
> I also think the Stephanie McMahon guess would kind of suck. You guys are probably right, they dont know who it is yet.
> 
> ...



Yes, he is simply reading off a piece of paper.

The great camera directors have made this visible a number of times.


----------



## sportsman10 (Jan 17, 2010)

My money's on Triple H


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

GM Punk


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

Michael Cole admitted he's the Raw GM last night.
"I RUN THIS PLACE AROUND HERE!"


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

When is this shit gonna stop. It's getting on my Damn nerves.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

If it ends then Cole won't get to say And I quote


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok just watched this weeks smackdown an hearing the comments coming from Cole not really know were hes coming from as hes making stupid comments e.g Ray got Alberto Del Rio involved. when he clearly never. and the GM is very switchie. jumping between the faces and heels. And with Coles new heel change and self pig headedness. i think he could be the new GM.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd prefer to keep Cole as a commentator, I'm liking his new heel gimmick.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Would love see Matt Stryker as the new GM, and new color commentator as well, firing Punk from ringside. Would much rather the WWE get creative, and come up with something else for Punk instead of doing color commentary. Stryker knows everything about everyone in the WWE it seems. Most of what he says is actually true, and nearly unheard from the others.

His amount of knowledge on the stars of the WWE is astonishing. If you don't have the internet it doesn't matter Matt will fill you in during a match. He is literally half the reason I watch Smackdown. Right now I think he is the best "face" color commentator of all time, and that includes Jim Ross to. With the name like Stryker there are all sorts of things you can come up with in regrads to rules of a GM. Three Strykes and your out!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

truk83 said:


> Would love see Matt Stryker as the new GM, and new color commentator as well, firing Punk from ringside. Would much rather the WWE get creative, and come up with something else for Punk instead of doing color commentary. Stryker knows everything about everyone in the WWE it seems. Most of what he says is actually true, and nearly unheard from the others.
> 
> His amount of knowledge on the stars of the WWE is astonishing. If you don't have the internet it doesn't matter Matt will fill you in during a match. He is literally half the reason I watch Smackdown. Right now I think he is the best "face" color commentator of all time, and that includes Jim Ross to. With the name like Stryker there are all sorts of things you can come up with in regrads to rules of a GM. Three Strykes and your out!


Too bad that half the shit Striker says he makes it up.:side:


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Too bad that half the shit Striker says he makes it up.:side:


That's even more impressive.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

I hope cena is gm and he fires all of nexus


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Too bad that half the shit Striker says he makes it up.:side:


I think that's Todd Grisham's job fpalm


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> I think that's Todd Grisham's job fpalm


They both do it, Striker is just more convincing. I think Scott "Samurai Leg Kick" Stanford will soon have them both beat in no time.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

bboy said:


> I hope cena is gm and he fires all of nexus


That would be awesome.

"It was me all along Barrett. Now you're all fired!
But...erm, since I said that you're the only one who can fire me and hire me back, I guess we're all gonna stay fired, huh?"
Oh, well, off to TNA in 3 months!"


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Whenever my dad gets an email his iPhone plays the noise the laptop makes when Michael Cole receives an email. I'm like WHOSE WATCHING RAW, oh damnit...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

TeaZy said:


> Whenever my dad gets an email his iPhone plays the noise the laptop makes when Michael Cole receives an email. I'm like WHOSE WATCHING RAW, oh damnit...


lol. that happens to me too in class when peoples iPhones go off and I almost instinctively boo.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

GM Punk


----------



## thegreatdarius (Oct 22, 2010)

cole! the new mcmahon. the announcer that had power all along.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

You can't base your guess on the GM's past actions. People often cite the fact that the GM put Miz in a match against Big Show, or that he commented that he "always hated Bret Hart," but these could easily be the GM's way of throwing you off the scent. It could still be someone like Cole, since the GM's abuse of the Miz was an isolated incident. The only people you can reasonably rule out are those who have actually suffered because of the GM (Cena).


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> If it ends then Cole won't get to say And I quote


We Coleminers love it when he says that!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TeaZy said:


> Whenever my dad gets an email his iPhone plays the noise the laptop makes when Michael Cole receives an email. I'm like WHOSE WATCHING RAW, oh damnit...


I always hear it go off at least once during a lecture.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Optikk said:


> I always hear it go off at least once during a lecture.


I heard it live and I marked. I'm so ashamed lol.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I hear that ring on tv shows too. Funny cause those episodes happened before the raw gm but it makes it feel like those shows stole it from wwe.

Regardless of when ppl find out who the gm is, does anyone here think the wwe universe will be mad or happy bout who it is?

Like what if the raw gm ends up being a huge name wwe star like the rock or austin(lol if it was cause all those what chants for the past few months would make it seem so much better if it turns out to have actually been him). Would people think it was worth it listening to the raw gm for all these months and gets revealed as a huge star?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I always shout "AND I QUOTE" when my mate's iPhone goes off, I think it's starting to annoy the hell out of him


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The entire Raw GM thing is busted IMO 
All of the things it's(lol) done, they're gonna have to remember what they did and would or wouldn't it match the character of whoever the GM ends up being 
But I guess the GM revealed can always say I was playing 
But the good thing is we will forget most of the GM's characteristics and feelings about things so I guess in the end it wouldn't matter

But I remember some things like the GM saying he hates Bret Hart and helped Bryan so obviously the GM can't be certain people but will WWE or anybody else for that matter remember or care lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Are they going to reveal the RAW GM soon??


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> The entire Raw GM thing is busted IMO
> All of the things it's(lol) done, they're gonna have to remember what they did and would or wouldn't it match the character of whoever the GM ends up being
> But I guess the GM revealed can always say I was playing
> But the good thing is we will forget most of the GM's characteristics and feelings about things so I guess in the end it wouldn't matter
> ...


Bret hasn't been on tv for a while so that part may not be used but it could fit Triple H quite nicely if they want to turn him heel at some point. Bryan being trained by Shawn (at his school anyway) allows for a connection there. A lot of the things the talking laptop said sounded like things Triple H would say too.

Another one that fits the Bret and Bryan criteria is my Mark-The-Fuck-Out pick, Bob Backlund. He and Bret had an intense feud in the 90s and never became friends afterwards so, if they could string it out to Wrestlemania and a HoF induction, that could work. As for Bryan, they could go with them both being old-school _wrestlers_ which would make Backlund favour him. As for the rest, Backlund's character was pretty crazy for much of his 90s run which allows for a lot of the inconsistancies, the whole running for President was pretty nuts and his last run in 1999/2000, when he was mentoring Kurt Angle, had him set up the triple threat match with Jericho and Benoit where Kurt lost both the IC and European titles. A man who would do that could certainly do a lot of the things the anonymous GM has done.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> Bret hasn't been on tv for a while so that part may not be used but it could fit Triple H quite nicely if they want to turn him heel at some point. Bryan being trained by Shawn (at his school anyway) allows for a connection there. A lot of the things the talking laptop said sounded like things Triple H would say too.
> 
> Another one that fits the Bret and Bryan criteria is my Mark-The-Fuck-Out pick, Bob Backlund. He and Bret had an intense feud in the 90s and never became friends afterwards so, if they could string it out to Wrestlemania and a HoF induction, that could work. As for Bryan, they could go with them both being old-school _wrestlers_ which would make Backlund favour him. As for the rest, Backlund's character was pretty crazy for much of his 90s run which allows for a lot of the inconsistancies, the whole running for President was pretty nuts and his last run in 1999/2000, when he was mentoring Kurt Angle, had him set up the triple threat match with Jericho and Benoit where Kurt lost both the IC and European titles. A man who would do that could certainly do a lot of the things the anonymous GM has done.


Yeah it being the Game could be a good one 

Interesting on Backlund I like it lol 

What do you think about the toying with Edge thing?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Are they going to reveal the RAW GM soon??


An inside sourse told me that they're gonna reveal him sometime between 2011-12.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

I think if they can have Kane saying he's had a career long plan to take out the Undertaker despite having teamed with him a several occasions I think they can over look a few of the things the "GM" has done.

Personally I hope it's HHH. The guy's an awesome heel and he could play on the actual power that he has in the WWE.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

On the dislike of Hart, he and Foley really don't have much of a past with each other do they? So it could make sense for him to say he doesn't like him kayfabe wise.


----------



## Theplayer8505 (Sep 16, 2008)

I also think it's HHH, but I don't really see the Raw GM will no be revealed this year or for awhile.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

IT'S CM PUNK!!! Don't believe me? On tonight's Superstars, Stanford asked him what the CM stood for and I quote "Company Manager". (He did in fact say that, but I'm joking.)


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*The General Manager angle*

I think it should come out at Wrestlemania on who the GM is. They can do an angle leading up to it with alot of suspects. the GM can type an email saying he is going to get involved in a match at WM.


----------



## PhEnOmAnIaC (Aug 12, 2010)

let it be cole plz


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

At this rate, I just want it to be *someone*. I'm sick of that stupid chime.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

CHUCK NORRIS is the GM or Chris Hansen from To Catch A Predator


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll be so pissed if it isn't Jim Ross, but it will probably be Michael Cole.


----------



## LegendaryBazinga (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, at this point, I just want to see the angle end. If it's CM Punk, great. If it's someone else, whatever. Just end it.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd mark if it turned out to be Bischoff...screw you Dixie.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Its Lesnar...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

here are my suggestions
Cole: Most obvious choice for GM 
Stephanie: WWE has no idea who to play GM they'll just throw Steph into the role like they always do


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

what if it's Jonathan Coachman


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

What if we are never supposed to know who the GM is? What if the desired result from this angle is what we are seeing today, not to be revealed as a huge surprise eventually? They're supposedly being hidden from the Nexus, why would they be revealed when the Nexus is still around?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm almost certain the WWE has no idea who they want the GM to be at this point. They're just waiting for something to click that will work perfectly and they'll use it. Until then, the laptop gets enough heat along with Cole to work the role fine. It's not like they NEED to reveal it anyway since they haven't really teased at revealing who it is behind the emails in a long time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

notalius said:


> what if it's Jonathan Coachman


That'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

notalius said:


> what if it's Jonathan Coachman


*I would question his sanity for leaving ESPN.*


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Curveball, its Freddie Prinze jr.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Tombstoned said:


> Curveball, its Freddie Prinze jr.


BOOK IT


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

The Two Man Power Trip ( Triple H and Steve Austin) Co - General Managers.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tombstoned said:


> Curveball, its Freddie Prinze jr.


Hmmm....interesting, could add up, I like it.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

The fact that Triple H hasn't comeback yet and we still don't know who the anonymous GM is, make it's obvious that it's going to be him.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> The fact that Triple H hasn't comeback yet and we still don't know who the anonymous GM is, make it's obvious that it's going to be him.


The fact that the angle hasn't been resolved in 6 months and that the thing is still getting tons of heat makes it obvious that WWE creative has no idea who it will be and doesn't care at all at this point.


----------



## Missy (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm thinking Batista why?

1. Rumors have it things are not going to well for him at MMA. 

2. The fact that WWE didn't announce it yet, makes me think that they are waiting on someone and also negotiating.

Batista fits the storyline. They need someone to fit it or else it will be pointless. Look at all the hints they gave so far.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Missy said:


> I'm thinking Batista why?
> 
> 1. Rumors have it things are not going to well for him at MMA.
> 
> ...


The notorious Missy, good to see you again 

It suprisingly all works out.
Batista hates Cena, and therefore would enjoy watching him squirm
He'd hate Canada after the way Bret treated him...

But after all this, i doubt its anyone really.


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

The anonymous GM is perfect for creative it allows them to do almost anything and not have to explain it.
If and when it gets stale (I think it is now) then they could do a Kane 'who attacked my brother' type scenario but not with the same ending of the accuser did it.
EG:
Some wrestler gets upset with the anonymous GM for whatever reason, let's say Edge just for the fun of it (they have history)
Edge starts accusing some wrestler of being the GM 
'Evidence' is produced, the answer looks logical and a feud is created
But after a few matches, then comes the swerve with proof that it wasn't him and so we are back to square one.
Edge goes off in search of the real anonymous GM and so another feud begins.

There are so many situations and scenarios that can be created with this anonymous GM and no explanation is needed, why would creative "kill the goose that lays the golden egg"?


----------



## chazparks (Jan 10, 2010)

Rikishi is. He did it for the Usos.


----------



## Darren88 (Jan 5, 2011)

chazparks said:


> Rikishi is. He did it for the Usos.


Lovin the Stone Cold angle reference


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Darren88 said:


> Lovin the Stone Cold angle reference


Rock reference, actually.

EDIT: He did it for The Rock, but "it" = running over Austin. So I guess you were right anyway.


----------



## Jimmy Darmody (Jan 6, 2010)

Only Vince McMahon knows who is the RAW GM as he was the one who apointed them.


----------



## TheSky (Oct 6, 2008)

It's Dominik


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

You're all gonna be disappointed when you find out it's Jonathan Coachman.


----------



## SladeHardcore5150 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd love 4 it 2 b chris jericho.I know its not likely but how cool wud it be.He hates cena, edge and barrett was his rookie.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

@^: First of all, '4' and '2' are letters, they are not to be substituted as entire words. 
The same goes for the letter 'b', it is to be used in words, but not substituted as entire words.
With these simple points, even you (yes, you!) can pass the second grade.

Second, Jericho had a feud with the GM computer. So, unless WWE is again exploiting our 5 minute memories, no that won't happen.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> @^: First of all, '4' and '2' are letters,


Perhaps I never really paid attention to Sesame Street, but I could've sworn '4' and '2' were numbers. I'll be damned.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I still say it's Shane.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

EraOfAwesome said:


> @^: First of all, '4' and '2' are letters,


:agree:

I have come to the conclusion WWE doesnt know who the gm is, and we may never find out.. kind of like GTV


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I came to that conclusion months ago. It's pretty obvious that there is no GM. The computer is a great way for Cole to get heat, and have authority without anyone actually being present. Kinda reminds me of the time where there was nobody running RAW and everyone went crazy.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Perhaps I never really paid attention to Sesame Street, but I could've sworn '4' and '2' were numbers. I'll be damned.


Ouch, fair enough, that one was my mess up.
Regardless, my post still carried more intelligence than the one I quoted.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Optikk said:


> I came to that conclusion months ago. It's pretty obvious that there is no GM. The computer is a great way for Cole to get heat, and have authority without anyone actually being present. Kinda reminds me of the time where there was nobody running RAW and everyone went crazy.


It's gotta be true. But seriously, how much longer can they string this weak Anonymous GM thing on? They need to put an actual figure in as the GM.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> @^: *First of all, '4' and '2' are letters*, they are not to be substituted as entire words.
> The same goes for the letter 'b', it is to be used in words, but not substituted as entire words.
> With these simple points, even you (yes, you!) can pass the second grade.
> 
> Second, Jericho had a feud with the GM computer. So, unless WWE is again exploiting our 5 minute memories, no that won't happen.


Stopped reading there. Because I was laughing so hard. :lmao



IAmNotAJ said:


> You're all gonna be disappointed when you find out it's Jonathan Coachman.


Honestly, I would love for Coach to come back. But I think he's happy on SportsCenter.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

My top 3 choices for the Raw GM:




























A guy can dream, right?


----------



## ronaldopf (Oct 19, 2010)

Steiner is out of the picture, he is back in TNA.


----------



## Siv1987 (Jan 19, 2011)

IAmNotAJ said:


> You're all gonna be disappointed when you find out it's Jonathan Coachman.


Coach would be a fool to leave ESPN to return to the WWE. 

I think if it is anyone, it's Cole. He's just using the computer as a cover.


----------



## dman353 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it's obviously Stephanie at this point, just look back at that segment a few months ago with Vince in the coma and when she wakes up from the dream and asks HHH if he was still in the coma, to which he responds yes, she says "Thank God", meaning she wants Vince out of control and once she's revealed as GM, there will likely be some sort of power struggle angle between her/HHH and Vince.


----------



## MojoRisin (Dec 17, 2010)

McMahon-Helmsely era part 2? oh lawds.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

It's surely Michael Cole who is secretly buying all the shares of Vince during his coma and will soon become Chairman & CEO of the company. We have to look carefully and to find which wrestler/announcer has never been interrupted during a match or doomed by the GM or attacked by Nexus.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_World_Wrestling_Entertainment_personnel

if not it's .... Hornswoggle or Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Vickie Guerrero. Look at what happened to Bret Hart, now look at what happened to Teddy Long. She may be connected somehow with the Nexus and the Core, she does have issues with Edge, as did the GM, sounds kind of crazy, but who knows?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

T A R V E R


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, it's not Tarver. But if HHH returns at the rumble(and at #40) then for sure its not him or any McMahon, why else would the GM give up the 40th spot in the rumble to someone possibly?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

It's Cole. Too obvious now.


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Does it matter who the GM is? They are able to advance their storylines just fine with this anonymous gimmick, and that laptop (with Cole) is getting way more heat than most people they'd put in that position anyway.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't even care who it is anymore. They've dragged this storyline for way too long.


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

As I have said before, I don't think they have an identity for the Notebook GM or even want one.
But, just for fun, how's this. *Michael Tarver*

For those of you who have not seen the movie Brubaker
"A mysterious man (Robert Redford) arrives at a prison as an inmate and witnesses rampant abuse and corruption.... During a dramatic standoff, he reveals himself to be the new prison warden, Henry Brubaker, to the amazement of both prisoners and officials alike"

So that's the scenario, Tarver is actually a respected 'troubleshooter' who was brought in by Vince to fix Raw. Tarver decided to start at the very bottom in NXT and joined the Nexus because Vince wanted to get rid of Brett Hart and with Tarver in Nexus that was assured.
After that they saw what a ratings boost Nexus was for Raw so they kept it going.

• What is Tarver doing on Smackdown? Trying to convince some wrestlers to come over to Raw and when Teddy long found out Tarver knocked him out.
• Why would ADR offer to shake the hand of an ex-Rookie who got thrown out of Nexus? The answer is he wouldn't, there must be more to Tarver than meets the eye he must have some sort of power for ADR to show him that sort of respect. Tarver already knew his name is ADR because they have already had 'discussions' about ADR coming to Raw.
• Tarver always has his smartphone in his hand, he is always doing business.

Anyway, as I said, it's just for fun


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> It's Cole. Too obvious now.


6 days after your post, Cole just gave Lawler a chance for a WWE Title shot by putting him in the Raw Rumble and guess what happened huh?


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

Cole is the GM. It's extremely obvious.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> Cole is the GM. It's extremely obvious.


Why would Cole put the King in the Raw Rumbl and give him a chance to face the Miz for the title at EX. Also hasn't the GM also screwed the Miz and put him into matches Cole wouldn't dream of doing?


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

thegreatone15 said:


> Why would Cole put the King in the Raw Rumbl and give him a chance to face the Miz for the title at EX. Also hasn't the GM also screwed the Miz and put him into matches Cole wouldn't dream of doing?


And just to add to this, why would Cole (with his arrogant, obnoxious personality), read insults/negative things about himself from this 'anonymous RAW GM'? We wouldn't hear one bad thing about Cole if he was the GM.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mizaki said:


> And just to add to this, why would Cole (with his arrogant, obnoxious personality), read insults/negative things about himself from this 'anonymous RAW GM'? We wouldn't hear one bad thing about Cole if he was the GM.


Well why the hell would Cole read it anyway? Why doesn't he just skip over it? Also, didn't the GM say Cole was handsome and a bunch of other crap once?


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Well why the hell would Cole read it anyway? Why doesn't he just skip over it? Also, didn't the GM say Cole was handsome and a bunch of other crap once?


Because he's a scripted character who is obliged to read shit about himself on a microphone. 
He did, but that's probably only because of what an ass-licker Cole is. 

And here's just one example of how I know it couldn't be Cole:
Remember that ladder match prior to TLC between Lawler and the Miz? WHY would Cole schedule a match with his hero The Miz and Jerry Lawler, only then for him to intervene and cost Jerry the match? It makes no sense. It makes no sense that Lawler would even have been put in that title position to start off with, when you consider Cole's opinions on Lawler. And when The Miz was so new to having the title, why would Cole schedule him for that match?


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

The GM is none of the above. He is infact a small guinnea pig in a cage that everyone in the company worships. Whenever they need to book something, It'll mean YES when he's eating, NO when he's sleeping, and DO SOMETHING STUPID, when he's just standing around doing whateverthefuck.

The same applies for British Government, why do you think we're still in a recession?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mizaki said:


> Because he's a scripted character who is obliged to read shit about himself on a microphone.


Kayfabe speaking dude.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

WWE wants to put The Rock as GM which is the reason they have held back from revealing who it is.

..


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The RAW GM is...


----------



## VanDamn (Feb 1, 2011)

metty31 said:


> The RAW GM is...


I can just imagine him interrupting a massive argument on RAW.
"Baby, I'mma tell you one time. Cut this shit out". :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

King wins the WWE Championship at Elimination Chamber. The following night, Michael Cole reveals himself as the General Manager and names himself #1 contender for the WWE title -- and there's your Wrestlemania 27 Mainevent.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> King wins the WWE Championship at Elimination Chamber. The following night, Michael Cole reveals himself as the General Manager and names himself #1 contender for the WWE title -- and there's your Wrestlemania 27 Mainevent.


That's just dumb though. What kind of a lame main event would that be?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mizaki said:


> That's just dumb though. What kind of a lame main event would that be?


I really don't think he was serious.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

King is the GM. Why else would Mr. King receive so many damn title shots? All those years of rooting for the faces and being best buds with JR? A FARCE. He's always been the puppy loving, bad guy rooting heel he showed us during the Attitude Era. This is going to be a double turn of epic proportions. Face Cole vs. Heel Lawler at Wrestlemania. Winner becomes the official GM of Raw. Loser is relegated to announcing duties. Heel Lawler + a returning JR= win.


----------



## Randy Ravishing (Feb 2, 2011)

Lawler as the GM would not be surprising... I hope, it won't be lawler!


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen the GM of Raw is:


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

What about Diesel as the GM. That would be fun. Also, the "I never liked Bret Hart" line would make sense, they feuded a lot.


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

Tbh I wouldn't even take note of that "I don't like Bret Hart" line or whatever it was. They don't know the GM themselves, so all these "clues" are completely irrelevant. It has to be Cole I think.


----------



## ThePainishere (Feb 6, 2011)

it is kevin nash and when triple h is back it would be fun again


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Lawler


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is Vickie Guerrero. That's why Teddy Long was taken out so Vickie can be Smackdown GM and RAW GM. She will be in control of WWE.


----------



## SilverX (Jan 31, 2011)

StraightEdged said:


> Lawler


How could it be Lawler when he sits next to Michael Cole?

WWE might even pull a fast one on us and never reveal who it was 

..


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Make it HHH, bring him back tonight, i'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

I know its not Cole cause he's made alot of decision that were bad for the miz.

Dunno who it is, but they've kept this going about 6 months too long. Nobody cares anymore. Its stupid. Next they are prolly gonna put the computer in a match.


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

StraightEdged said:


> Lawler


Hey Russo


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

As someone else pointed out, we have to rule out Michael Cole. It makes no sense for the GM to give Lawler all these shots at the title if it's Cole.

Pretty much everyone else is in play, with the exception of the few people who have been directly, repeatedly wronged by the GM. Only Edge, Cena, and maybe Bret Hart come to mind.


----------



## Gennel (Oct 6, 2010)

Fabulous Kangaroo said:


> As I have said before, I don't think they have an identity for the Notebook GM or even want one.
> But, just for fun, how's this. *Michael Tarver*
> 
> For those of you who have not seen the movie Brubaker
> ...


Its an interesting idea, problem is the GM cant be Tarver unless he able to send emails while Cenas whomphing his ass in the ring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Gennel said:


> Its an interesting idea, problem is the GM cant be Tarver unless he able to send emails while Cenas whomphing his ass in the ring.


i think the WWE universe probably forgot all about it.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> i think the WWE universe probably forgot all about it.


Not only is this likely, it's also likely they forgot all about Tarver himself.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I still think WWE doesn't know who it is and have stopped trying to even figure it out. A laptop is the official GM of Raw and we should just get used to it.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

This might sound racist (and im sorry if it does to you) But the way he (or she) talked they sounded like they're either black or think they are... I think abraham washington cos he said 'if i tell you who I am it'll change everthing, If its him he'll get the same amount of respect as mike adamle did :/ I also like the teddy long idea though. And i'm like racking my brains for someone who really just doesn't like Edge but only people I can think of are either Active competitors or in another Company :/


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> This might sound racist (and im sorry if it does to you) But the way he (or she) talked they sounded like they're either black or think they are... I think abraham washington cos he said 'if i tell you who I am it'll change everthing, If its him he'll get the same amount of respect as mike adamle did :/ I also like the teddy long idea though. *And i'm like racking my brains for someone who really just doesn't like Edge but only people I can think of are either Active competitors or in another Company* :/


This is why I've been saying it should be Bob Backlund. As a legend he would fit the role pretty well and his gimmick during his last two runs was an unhinged version of himself. Having a GM who's slightly crazy removes the need for logic in many of the past decisions that have been made. Some things fit, his dislike of Bret Hart for example but others don't unless they're the result of a crazy man and Mr. Backlund, a man who, during his last run managing Kurt Angle, booked him in a match where both his mid-card belts were on the line against Benoit and Jericho, fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

What if there isn't a GM. They never announce one and it's just gonna be a laptop for the rest of WWE's years.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> What if there isn't a GM. They never announce one and it's just gonna be a laptop for the rest of WWE's years.


I've mentioned this before, I think it's very possible the GM remains unknown until they are fired for whatever reason.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Abe Washington would be a boring choice, it needs to be a shocker.


----------



## TheBossy (Mar 18, 2005)

Remember the "Illegitimate son" storyline? The result was...well...Hornswoggle...so think again...the GM is either a loser or a completely stranger.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Michael Cole


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Domingo123 said:


> Michael Cole


How in the blue hell would you explain away Lawler's countless opportunities at the world title, only for Cole to stop him? We can rule out Cole and anyone who's been in the ring when the GM's sent a message. That includes John Cena, all current and former members of Nexus and Corre, and a host of others.


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> We can rule out Cole and anyone who's been in the ring when the GM's sent a message. That includes John Cena, all current and former members of Nexus and Corre, and a host of others.


The GM could have a Personal Assistant sending the messages at the appropriate time.

I still think the WWE doesn't know yet and we might never get an answer, the way it is now allows them to do almost anything without having to explain it.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

i'm still going with Sting being the guest host for wrestlemania


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, she sounds like Stephanie McMahon!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

That chick looks like a bug in front of Khali lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

scias423 said:


> i'm still going with Sting being the guest host for wrestlemania


_Looks like that theory got shot down in a hurry.

Anyway, as far as this GM situation goes, they better hurry the fuck up and reveal this mystery person because people are starting to get pissed. The end._


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't really been watching WWE but for the mystery GM thing, but at WrestleMania they should reveal it to be Austin. Have him and Rock do a confrontation. Maybe have them as regulars on RAW for a few months running the show, fighting for power. Then do a Team Rock vs. Team Austin match to see who gets to be GM. That'd make me watch every week for a while.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Tell him he's dreaming....


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I was 80% sure it was Steph around the time the GM announced that "he" always hated Bret Hart. After Raw's "feet" appearance, I'm 99% sure. As I mentioned in another thread, I think the GM was about to announce her appearance, but Rock shut the GM and Cole up so her segment was cut.

Reasons it's Steph:
- Now that Triple H will be back probably next week, Steph and the kids need to travel on the road with him.
- Vince put Steph in charge but she needed to work from home to take care of her pregnancy and newborn. The laptop deal was to buy her more time till she was ready.
- Steph was the only other McMahon that wasn't tied up with other projects. Looks like Vince will be passing the company to Steph and Trips.
- Steph is one of the few people not on the active roster that would have a problem with Bret, holding that McMahon grudge.
- Wade visited Titan Towers in the early days of Nexus to meet with the GM and it would make sense that she would have an office there
- Steph seems like someone who might be Internet savvy and could type at 1000 wpm 
- Everyone was calling the GM a "he" so obviously it was a "she"

They've set her up to be a heel so I guess she can interact with The Rock and try to unsuccessfully veto some of his ideas like Bischoff/Austin


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think this thing is going to come to an end after Wrestlemania. My theory is that everything with Cole going on now, his bashing of in ring talent, the anon GM and so on are all building up heat for Cole and tension between him and King so it comes to a head with Cole versus King at WM and I think what'll happen is King will beat Cole and Cole will be gone for a little while afterward and not having Cole to do the GM's dirty work, they will finally reveal themself.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

It's either Stephanie McMahon or Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Three_I's (Feb 8, 2011)

sean 590 said:


> I'd prefer to keep Cole as a commentator, I'm liking his new heel gimmick.


This. I'm tired of all the Cole hating on here. The man's a HEEL commentator. He's supposed to piss you off. I would, however like for him to actually call a match instead of licking Miz's nutsack 90% of every match. Take King off Raw and put him on Smackdown with Striker. And bring JR back to be the play-by-play man with color Cole by his side.

By the way, it's Shane....I hope.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Heel or face, Michael Cole will always suck.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

With The Rock arriving on RAW, did everyone forget about the Women who stepped out of the limo before he arrived? I think that was Stephanie. GM for RAW, maybe?


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Raw "Anonymus" GM the pro-wrestling part of Anonymus.

Anonymous is legion. Anonymous does not forgive. Anonymous does not forget. The Internet and pro-wrestling are Serious Businesses. The many and mighty on-line community users, or the on-line community itself, acting anonymously in a coordinated manner, usually toward a loosely self-agreed goal. It even uses catch phrases and quotes famous wrestlers as Internet meme .

RAW "Anonymous" GM is all of us and them. It's IWC.

Michael Cole is our prophet and spokesman. 

I will add an argument look at Cole, he acts like us. 

- always complaining and insulting.
- pro-wrestling is fake.
- breaking the fourth wall.
- he uses our slang (Kaval "internet darling" or "loser").
- he is the "Voice of the WWE".
- "and I quote...." (quoting is a typical forum action).
- some of his comments were directly taken from IWC forums (even from here).
- he communicates with us.
- etc.

It's the ultimate proof that RAW "Anonymus" GM is really the internet community as i said above.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yamada_Taro said:


> Raw "Anonymus" GM the pro-wrestling part of Anonymus.
> 
> Anonymous is legion. Anonymous does not forgive. Anonymous does not forget. The Internet and pro-wrestling are Serious Businesses. The many and mighty on-line community users, or the on-line community itself, acting anonymously in a coordinated manner, usually toward a loosely self-agreed goal.
> 
> ...


Yup, that's it. No wonder why King is getting a title shot against the Miz.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

stupid gm storyline drags it for months and months.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Imo, GM storyline ends either at EC or on 21-2-11


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Three_I's said:


> This. I'm tired of all the Cole hating on here. The man's a HEEL commentator. He's supposed to piss you off. I would, however like for him to actually call a match instead of licking Miz's nutsack 90% of every match. Take King off Raw and put him on Smackdown with Striker. And bring *JR back to be the play-by-play man with color Cole by his side.*
> 
> By the way, it's Shane....I hope.


Colour (i spell it that way cos im from UK) commentators are ones who have expierience in the sport...Cole does not...


----------



## cronaldooh7 (Feb 21, 2011)

The GM sucks


----------



## cronaldooh7 (Feb 21, 2011)

what do you think the GM said in the rocks return


----------



## cronaldooh7 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

cronaldooh7 said:


> what do you think the GM said in the rocks return


It doesn't matter what he said


----------



## Joe Jnr (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it is triple h because if you think about it the anonamous gm didn't turn up until hhh left and i heard triple h now has an office in wwe studios i can just imagine him sitting there emailing Micheal Cole and if you count all the timesw he has faced Edge and he might want to get revenge on Chris Jericho for what he has done to Shawn Micheals over the years and he has always been rivals with John Cena i think e will reveal himself by saying he was a wwe superstar and was retired by Sheamus. If you want to talk about micheal Cole any more visit my thread why does Micheal cole think the miz is awesome.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Joe Jnr said:


> I think it is triple h because if you think about it the anonamous gm didn't turn up until hhh left and i heard *triple h now has an office in wwe studios i can just imagine him sitting there emailing Micheal Cole* and if you count all the timesw he has faced Edge and he might want to get revenge on Chris Jericho for what he has done to Shawn Micheals over the years and he has always been rivals with John Cena i think e will reveal himself by saying he was a wwe superstar and was retired by Sheamus. If you want to talk about micheal Cole any more visit my thread why does Micheal cole think the miz is awesome.


Is all this still real to you??


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The GM is someone who stated they didn't like Bret, but they also made Edge and Jerichos careers on Raw bad and basically forced Cena into Nexus.

HHH is only person I know of who has feuded with Edge,Jericho,Cena and has bad history with Bret


----------



## mrwrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

cronaldooh7 said:


> what do you think the GM said in the rocks return


Why does this keep getting asked??? Nothing...it was never going to get read.


----------



## pdbq (Feb 16, 2011)

Mick Foley


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Has this really gone on since the 3rd week of July? What could possibly be the pay off to justify that much of a build?


----------



## comentatorul (Jul 23, 2009)

I still think it will be Stone COld.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Although I doubt it will happen it would be huge having it be Stone Cold. I don't just mean a rehash Stone cold either. Granted Austin would still have to want to play a tv role with the company but hey they can work out a once a week deal that pays good money. An actual interesting original storyline that would be great in the WWE while also adding to the legend that is Stone Cold you would do this. Have stone cold turn heel as a GM and put him in a business suit. I mean really ham it up and having him drinking wine and showing up in limos while drawing just mad heat as he screws over the good guys. 

This would be epic. Snapping back to reality though. I'm guessing it will just be Vince.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Schutzy86 said:


> Although I doubt it will happen it would be huge having it be Stone Cold. I don't just mean a rehash Stone cold either. Granted Austin would still have to want to play a tv role with the company but hey they can work out a once a week deal that pays good money. An actual interesting original storyline that would be great in the WWE while also adding to the legend that is Stone Cold you would do this. Have stone cold turn heel as a GM and put him in a business suit. I mean really ham it up and having him drinking wine and showing up in limos while drawing just mad heat as he screws over the good guys.
> 
> This would be epic. Snapping back to reality though. I'm guessing it will just be Vince.


Austin, like the Rock, will not be able to draw heat. 

He's beloved.


----------



## socash11 (Feb 1, 2011)

There's really no possibility that would make sense anymore. Whoever they name to be the anonymous general manager will require some sort of reconning.

It's the most obvious example of deus ex machina I've ever seen.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Austin, like the Rock, will not be able to draw heat.
> 
> He's beloved.


True Austin is legend status super over. That's why I was saying the changing his bit thing. You turn him into the heel suit which his poor attitude he had when he was part o the two man power trip. Maybe I"m wrong but I think it would be great. Then again it's just a pipe dream so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

Would be great to see Shane or Steph as Raw GM but with families to raise and helping to run the company from behind the scenes this just isn't going to happen


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

socash11 said:


> There's really no possibility that would make sense anymore. Whoever they name to be the anonymous general manager will require some sort of reconning.
> 
> It's the most obvious example of deus ex machina I've ever seen.


Pretty much this.

Also, whomever the GM ends up being... what could he possibly have had to gain by remaining anonymous for this long?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Why do I get this bad feeling somehow Vicki Guerrero is going to end up becoming the Raw GM?

By the way, when does Mick Foley's TNA contract expire? He's still the only guy that can really make sense AND still worth giving a damn about to casual fans.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Would Batista make sense at all?

Remember when Piper and Hogan came back, the heat each of them got was great! Rock and SCSA could draw heat if they wished imo.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I really think it could still be HHH.

He's putting his career on the line against Taker and not really having a problem with doing so. Nobody can be that confident unless they have a plan b. It's a win-win for HHH basically.

If he wins, Takers streak is done
If he loses, he reveals himself as Raw GM so he stays on Raw and becomes a huge heel GM.

I noticed that for most of the videos they showed of HHH during the HBK interview were videos of HHH as a heel(not just the hbk parts, but HHHs attacks on other guys were when he was with evolution I believe)


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Has this really gone on since the 3rd week of July? What could possibly be the pay off to justify that much of a build?


It's not "build". They just dont know what to do.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

I think this whole angle has been a very well thought through experiment. The time of GMs being a staple in the locker room and on the show is a long past.

Why have some random fake GM that no one really listens to and everyone takes jabs at in their promos with when a computer can do the GM's job? Which is exactly what the point of all this is! Eventually they will just have no GM at all and they will explain that WWE management created the matches.

I think this would free up a lot airtime, make a lot of sense, and be a step in the right direction.


----------



## fresh2def (Mar 22, 2005)

Terminator GR said:


> It's not "build". They just dont know what to do.


I reckon it was build to "something/someone" but they've probably changed who/what a few times.

Knowing WWE and considering most of the big names it could have been have since re-surfaced (Rock/Triple H/Austin...) it will most likely be Vincent Kennedy McMahon.

Or Hornswoggle.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

FLAW said:


> I think this whole angle has been a very well thought through experiment. The time of GMs being a staple in the locker room and on the show is a long past.
> 
> Why have some random fake GM that no one really listens to and everyone takes jabs at in their promos with when a computer can do the GM's job? Which is exactly what the point of all this is! Eventually they will just have no GM at all and they will explain that WWE management created the matches.
> 
> *I think this would free up a lot airtime*, make a lot of sense, and be a step in the right direction.




You would think....but here we are with 20 minutes of wrestling and 1 hour and 40 minutes of promos each week.


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

With this much build up, the only person left it could possibly be, is Jesus. Anything else would be a dissapointment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Do they have any idea as to who it is or are they just stalling for time?


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Zanvic said:


> With this much build up, the only person left it could possibly be, is Jesus. Anything else would be a dissapointment.












???


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

It is Hulk Hogan controlling RAW from TNA Headquarters..


----------



## PunkFan (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it will be Stephanie McMahon. It would be cool for it to be Nash, but I really doubt that will happen.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

They still don't have a clue, though I'm hoping that my $1 bet on Ernest "The Cat" Miller will come true.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm *still* calling Bob Backlund for GM.


----------



## skywalker_wan (Jun 3, 2005)

Goldberg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

peepoholic said:


> I'm *still* calling Bob Backlund for GM.


As if WWE's target audience knows who Bob Backlund is.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

This will be one of those selective forgetting things, one day Vince will come out and say the Anon GM has been fired and they will never mention it again.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> As if WWE's target audience knows who Bob Backlund is.


I doubt the target knew who Bob Backlund was in 1993 but he got over again, so much so that he able to once again become WWF champion, albeit a transitional champ.

Come to think of it, the target audience knew who Bret was despite him not wrestilin in WWF/E since 1997, Bob's last appearence was in 2000. Also, if they had him return in the right venue, say MSG, the fans would definitely know who he was.

Since I've brought up MSG, another idea springs to mind. A couple of weeks prior to the next MSG Raw they start to hype the GM finally revealing himslef on the show. Come the MSG show itself Michael Cole get's an email from the GM and get's up to read it. he does his "Can I Have Your Attention Please" line on his way to the podium then, when he opens the laptop says "And I Quote ... 





... Nevermore?"

this comes on the titantron






and we have our GM, Raven


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Zack Ryder is the GM.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

If you look carefully into the laptop screen, you can see sting's face.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

Maybe its ric flair/ eric bishchoff/ shane mcmahon/ steph mcmahon which could culminate in a power struggle storyline and two stables fueding ala the coorparation thing from 98.

yet this is about as likely as brock lesnar being the GM


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Jepo said:


> If you look carefully into the laptop screen, you can see sting's face.





:lmao


----------



## tony_soprano_89 (Feb 13, 2011)

i'm guessing they don't even have an angle/person for who the anonymous GM is... and if they do, they haven't always. I think it was probs gonna be austin but negotiations failed. I really hope they do all they can to make it someone good enough for an angle to be involved. I mean, I love teddy mac but not a lot of storylines come out of his involvement with wwe other than the recent vickie and dolph thing. Hope whoever the anonymous raw GM turns ot to be causes some sort of upheaval.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

It would have worked if it were Stephanie McMahon but if the laptop doesn't chime in before the conclusion of HHH's Wrestlemania match with Taker then we can most likely rule that out of the question. 

I'm sure creative had a plan but inconsistencies have since developed. The GM's computer has been the source of a lot of heat for Cole and with that culminating in a WM match, one can say that the computer has achieved its purpose. If the GM's identity is not revealed before Summerslam, I fully expect Vince to come out one day and say that whoever it was has been fired and replaced. I think in due time HHH will fill the role of Raw GM.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't believe nobody said it yet:

The GM is The Rock!

lol, on raw during his promo from home, on his desk was the same kind of laptop that cole reads the gms emails from.


----------



## wakooma7x7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Based on his or her decisions, it would only make sense if the general manager is a well-known, rather week character, more heel than face, possibly tweener. Stephanie McMahon is of course a striking idea. I highly doubt, however, that they actually came up with a revealing angle yet, and still do not know who to present as Anonymous Raw General Manager.


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Can't believe nobody said it yet:
> 
> The GM is The Rock!
> 
> lol, on raw during his promo from home, on his desk was the same kind of laptop that cole reads the gms emails from.


So The Rock sent an email to Michael Cole, WHILE he was in the ring? Pretty damn impressive.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^Only the rock could make fun of the gm and not get in trouble though lol.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

it will be either a debuting seth rollins, andre the giant, eddie Guerrero or chris benoit


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

dxbender said:


> ^Only the rock could make fun of the gm and not get in trouble though lol.


my brother has a macbook, HE MUST BE THE GM!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I care but not too much about the anonymous GM reveal. This is a textbook case of dragging out something longer than it warrants. The GM has been anonymous since July of last year. Thats insane. 

Also, you'd think the company would want to pull the trigger on Michael Cole as GM. He's the only guy that is there on a regular basis that makes any sense to me. Just make him the GM and create a mega heel like Vickie Guerrero. Unless they think laptop/Cole are already over enough.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe the anon GM was purely to up Cole's character and 'who it is' really wasn;t part of the plan? They'll make it somebody worth waiting for I'm sure. Steph, Shane, Mick Foley or any number of legends/wrestlers recently departed will make it worth the drag imo.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> my brother has a macbook, HE MUST BE THE GM!!!




lulz


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Seeing WWE has been doing this for nearly a year now it means they have no damn idea on who to book as the GM when they do indeed reveal it whenever that maybe. I personally feel the company don't know who they wish to put as GM but i think they will just say the hell with it and make the GM Stephanie McMahon or Vince why cos who else does the company have to put in as an authority figure on a weekly basis on RAW. I think it would be good to have Steph as GM with HHH on RAW and maybe throw back to their on-screen marriage from 2000 and have them as the WWE on-screen power couple again.


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

My dream and ideal angle would be for an authority figure in the WWE to be the RAW GM and start to get a bit cocky and start to favour certain superstars. this leads to some sort of corparation thing going on and vince alligning with or against it.

It could be a good way for some easu heel/face turns but it shouldnt turn into a whole power struggle thing, it could culminate in vince turning on the GM and him being drive out.

So in my bullshit theory it isnt a member of the Mcmahon family its just sumthi8n id like to see.

Btw my bet is stephanie/shame mcmahon.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Rock and SCSA now BOTH have reason to call out the GM......and they're both on Raw tonight......I hope I get to mark out again. Steph, get your ass (and boobs) on my screen again!!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The RAW GM is this man:


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

It's Cole. All the latest announcements favor Cole. Has to be him.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

CC91 said:


> The RAW GM is this man:



Sting? i can see his face on the laptop :lmao


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

It's not cole unless he could somehow email himself whilst walking up the ramp or during his match without anyone noticing...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It's not cole..


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

CC91 said:


> The RAW GM is this man:


lol whats this why is there sting's pic in the laptop


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

I know it would be silly and make little sense but I am now hoping that Edge is the RAW GM. The WWE seems to ignore previous story plot points all the time so why not give Edge a place in the company that he can still be awesome at.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Schutzy86 said:


> I know it would be silly and make little sense but I am now hoping that Edge is the RAW GM. The WWE seems to ignore previous story plot points all the time so why not give Edge a place in the company that he can still be awesome at.


That would be horrible if he was the anon GM, but wouldn't be too bad if the anon GM was fired and they made Edge the new GM.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

It's Paul Heyman. They're bringin him back! he can do whatever. even though it's probably not at all, that'd be cool.


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

Johnathon Coachmen anyone?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

sayanything6986 said:


> It's Paul Heyman. They're bringin him back! he can do whatever. even though it's probably not at all, that'd be cool.


the Rating TVPG and Paul Heyman do not match


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's Steve Jobs, why else do you think Cole is constantly plugging the I-Pad and who do you think sent A.P.P.L.E. to rid the show of the Corre?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

floyd2386 said:


> It's Steve Jobs, why else do you think Cole is constantly plugging the I-Pad and who do you think sent A.P.P.L.E. to rid the show of the Corre?


Interesting theory but I believe you're conclusion is wrong. By having Cole use an I-Pad it makes people hate the machine by association and the A.P.P.L.E thing is so stupid it makes the entire company look stupid. That leads me to suspect that is in fact Bill Gates.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

You know who would be cool as the GM? Chris Nowinski.


----------



## MrHurriicane (Apr 4, 2011)

CENA THUG said:


> Johnathon Coachmen anyone?


I saw him on sportscenter today. When the hell did that happen?


----------



## Bossblood (Apr 19, 2011)

10 months of this BS! It has gotten so old I find myself flipping channels when they bring up the Raw GM. In a few years we went from SCSA smashing "GM" Vince McMahon in the head with a bed pan to having one of the announcers reading scripts from an anonymous GM. And it has been going on for nearly a f***ing year.

I have never posted here before and only created my account because I want to continue being a fan and I don't like being bored with a storyline but this one has run its course for way way way too long.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't have much expectations for over sea shows, but this was such a waste of time.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

As bad as the anon GM is, I'd prefer it to the celeb guest host every week. Glad I almost never watched Raw during that time.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mr. Blonde said:


> As bad as the anon GM is, I'd prefer it to the celeb guest host every week. Glad I almost never watched Raw during that time.


wow really the guest host concept was awful a bunch of B grade to D grade celebrities coming on to a wrestling show to plug whatever they had to plug then bury the roster. At least with the Mystery GM it's only Cole reading out E-Mails and does little to no harm like the idiot Celebrities did during that awful era


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

They really need to get rid of this storyline ASAP, and get an actual body in there as GM. Anyone but Vickie Guerrero that is.

Edge would be cool...but not right now. HBK would be a good idea...so would Bret Hart...or even Stone Cold. Austin has said he'd be ready to make a return. There's a great way to do it, and not have him put his body on the line in matches.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Viperdk said:


> They really need to get rid of this storyline ASAP, and get an actual body in there as GM. Anyone but Vickie Guerrero that is.
> 
> Edge would be cool...but not right now. HBK would be a good idea...so would Bret Hart...or even Stone Cold. Austin has said he'd be ready to make a return. There's a great way to do it, and not have him put his body on the line in matches.


Bret was the last GM and lasted one month before they started this lame ass angle. I also agree i will take anyone but Vickie im so over her character now she is so damned boring yeah we get it you say excuse me and have a new male companion every year


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Well, the annonoun... unrevealed GM gimmick has gone on way too long, and it is time to reveal it sooner or later. But if you were charge of choosing who it should be revealed as, who would you pick??

I would probably have to go with Shane McMahon. He is great on the mic and can play a great heel.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

i miss shane. legend


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

1. Shane
2. Heyman
3. Bischoff (Best Raw GM ever)
4. Stephanie

Thats my 4 in order.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

As much as I came in this thread expecting something stupid, that's actually not a half bad idea.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Well, the annonoun... unrevealed GM gimmick has gone on way too long, and it is time to reveal it sooner or later. But if you were charge of choosing who it should be revealed as, who would you pick??
> 
> I would probably have to go with Shane McMahon. He is great on the mic and can play a great heel.


Its Doink.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



exile123 said:


> Its Doink.


Not going to lie. I'd mark the fuck out.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Kevin Nash


----------



## Tonnmiister (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

JBL would have been amazing but its probably not him now after what happened several weeks ago, Jonathan Coachman? ... maybe but probably not, heel Hogan would be cool but definitely not happening, there doesn't seem to be many great options, Diesel would have been a possibility had he not appeared at the Royal Rumble...


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



Pezley said:


> Not going to lie. I'd mark the fuck out.


Not as much as if it was Road Dogg or Scotty 2 Hotty, but still, id hark out


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



Pezley said:


> As much as I came in this thread expecting something stupid, that's actually not a half bad idea.


Lol why were you expecting something stupid?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Lol why were you expecting something stupid?


Because it's the internet. Don't take it personally, I wasn't exactly paying attention to who made the thread.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



Pezley said:


> Because it's the internet. Don't take it personally, I wasn't exactly paying attention to who made the thread.


Oh all right lol.


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

if it was Shane O'Mac i would go crazy but seeing as he isnt involved with WWE anymore its unlikely...

When its revealed who it I predict its going to be severely underwhelming...


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I know Mick Foley is still under a TNA contract, but I would love to see him as the GM. Soem of my most favourite, ball-shakingly funny moments were when he was commissioner.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Bruno Sammartino


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I highly doubt there is anyone in place as the GM. This anonymous GM angle has gone on entirely too long. I say drop the angle altogether, along with the Cole Mine and any attention Cole gets as a character.

By the way, the spelling of 'anonymous' in the thread title is simply amazing.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I just want them to write it off. There is nobody outside of Satan that would justify over a year of build.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Not to mention the ambiguity of the angle. There are times when the anonymous GM is a full-out heel, other times a face, other times dropping the catchphrases of WWE stars. 

This thing is looking quite similar to the guest host era, which dragged out wayyy too long. You can really tell when WWE thinks it has some great angle going on, because it gets worn out.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

At this point, I don't care. I hope it goes the way of GTV. 

Personally, when Rock smashed the Laptop at Mania, I thought that would be the end of it since it feels like they want us to think of the computer as being the actual GM.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



SPCDRI said:


> I just want them to write it off. There is nobody outside of Satan that would justify over a year of build.


:lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

It's going to fucking end up being Pee Wee Herman. I fucking know it.


----------



## Beware The Cobra (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



Pezley said:


> It's going to fucking end up being Pee Wee Herman. I fucking know it.


:stupid:


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

It's been over a year now and there's still no one.. No one deserves this type of build so when they do reveal the GM, it's going to be extremely disappointing even if it is someone unexpected.

I'd love for it to be Shane, Heyman or Steph.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

AnonRAWGM starts making crazy decisions, Vince steps in and appoints a new GM... /angle
RAW ends with Vince's face slowly morphing into...










I actually wouldn't be surprised if they pulled a stunt like this. END THIS MADNESS!


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Outside of Steph/Shane/Mick Foley, you're struggling for a realistic mark out GM. Jonathan Coachman? Not exactly mark out but I always thought he was fun. Ideal world is Paul Heyman but it ain't happening.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Shawn Michaels, what a great period in WWF when he was the commissioner.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

They still have the ability to choose absolutely anyone in the WWE or anyone else in the world. The GM can be face or heel and hasnt really given a clue of who it could be. They could chuck literally anyone into the GM when they eventually reveal that person. I wonder if it is Donald Trump...


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

i'd mark if paul heyman was raw gm


----------



## London_Lionheart (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

HHH would be good. He's going to take over soon enough anyway.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Shane McMahon: In all honesty i would mark out if his music played and he was named as the GM he never did get a good run as a GM just a lame 3 week run in 2008 and then had that bad angle with Orton.

Steph McMahon: In my opinion best GM not on RAW but Smackdown in 02-03. Maybe it's cos im a mark but Steph id probably one of the more reasonable choices.

JBL: His gimmick is made for the GM role and he would play it so well to he did show up on that edition of RAW not to back.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Shawn Michaels, Shane McMahon or possibly Kevin Nash.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

It's so obvious that they haven't thought this through at all. Whoever it will be either it (a) won't make sense why Vince decided to give some random guy complete control over RAW or (b) will be a huge anticlimax


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Shane please


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

The storyline has become so stupid that I almost hope that the company chooses a crappy person for the General Manager. After all this build-up, I'd laugh my ass off if the GM ended up being Judy Bagwell or Flash Funk.

Shane McMahon and Randy Savage would be the only two choices, in which, I'd say the build-up was justified.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

1alex wright
2hhh
3scott steiner
4jim cornette


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Kevin Nash or Shane O Mac


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Stone Cold


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Its Batista, I called it first unless someone else called it before me.


----------



## Mulvee (Apr 21, 2011)

I reckon even WWE don't know who it is. Tbh at the start I thought HHH, but now its just gone beyond a joke. Michael Cole and Stephanie McMahon are the only people I can think of now, but knowing them theyl announce someone stupid like Freddy Prinze Junior


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

steph
heyman
shane
kevin nash


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Shane O'Mac of course. WWE needs him back in some way, they really do.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

It will be whoever they pick at the time. You can tell WWE doesn't have a clue and at some point will just slot someone in. It won't be Heyman, Bischoff, Hogan etc... Taht just aint happening. Shane has distanced himself from the company now so he won't be involved. 

I wouldn't be surprised if it was Trips or Steph or a combination of both.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

If it isn't the Iron Sheik, then I don't care who it is.
The WWE's explanation for using the computer would be "you know full well that we couldn't give him a live mic"


----------



## Z1GMA (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I'd pick either a totalt random guy like *EUGENE*,
or a Comeback-Hungry guy like *Jeff*, *Kennedy*, *Batista*, or *Jericho*.

*Eugene* is my best option, though x)


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Ideally, it would be Randy Savage. However, I see it being nowhere near as interesting as that!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

stephanie or heyman would be a solid choice


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

How about Mick Foley ?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I think a heel Hulk Hogan would be awesome for this role...
But since that's not possible, I'm hoping for:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Pete Gas


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

emma starr


----------



## Cysquatch (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I wish it could be an uncensored Scott Steiner


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

The only guy that would surprise me as GM would be, undoubtedly, the "Macho Man" Randy Savage

OOOOOOOOHH Yeahhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## L_U_A (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Pee wee Herman? 

No, only me? nah okay my serious answer would be Paul Heyman but i have strange sense that it's going turn out be Triple H.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

hhhhmmmmmmmm..................

- Triple H

- The Rock 

or 

- Good ol' Vinny Mac


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



-ANDY- said:


> It will be whoever they pick at the time. You can tell WWE doesn't have a clue and at some point will just slot someone in. It won't be Heyman, Bischoff, Hogan etc... Taht just aint happening. Shane has distanced himself from the company now so he won't be involved.
> 
> *I wouldn't be surprised if it was Trips or Steph or a combination of both*.


You mean their daughters?


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

any one of these!










im Mike Adamle qualifies for all of them


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I'd enjoy it being jericho, but mainly because I miss him. Also I know it wouldn't make sense what with him leaving to find the GM but I'm sure you guys can recall less logical angles PS TNA is such a time machine, the maint event at the next ppv or whatveer was just picked as Sting vs RVD, then a short kurt angle promo


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Make it Cena, only possible way to heel turn Cena


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Jericho would be sweet , Heel Cena would be good , Shane obvs but i actually think a completely new wrestler to the WWE would be awesome and give him a real push


----------



## SlowburnDarkly (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought it was Austin or Piper at the very beginning, but I also didn't expect this to drag out for so long. Now I have no idea who it is and it's become annoying as hell. *Mulvee* is probably right that it's probably some sort of celebrity. I doubt it's Cole, but he obviously has some sort of lame fucking connection to it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> hhhhmmmmmmmm..................
> 
> - Triple H
> 
> ...


Why the HELL would Vince McMahon be the general manager? He ALREADY runs the show, both in fact. What kind of sense does that make?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Shane.
Steph.
Triple H.

Won't happen: 
Mic Foley
Zack Ryder
Sting haha what


----------



## saucejuice (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

That lil dude that translates for the great khali.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



Pezley said:


> As much as I came in this thread expecting something stupid, that's actually not a half bad idea.


This.


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I don't care, because at this point, the Raw GM is just a computer than gives you the most generic and obvious matches (just like a computer would do). Having the GM "revealed" would be pretty much the same thing as just giving us a new GM. As far as I'm concerned, Raw does not have a GM. It's matches are called on default. A whole year of this crap for nothing. There is no anticipation to find out "who it is."


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Shane would be awesome.

Looks like he is really done with WWE though and has no interest in coming back to the company...


----------



## stonecoldrocky23 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

i wouldnt mind HHH being the gm


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

ANONYMOUS

Kevin Nash.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I would mark so hard if it was Shane.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Nash, jericho or jbl


----------



## sammy97 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

hey


----------



## NaughtyDawg (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

justin bieber would be the perfect heel gm if he can be a good actor just imagine the crowd reaction if he was the new gm ahahaha and imagine the reaction if any superstar would perform their finishing move on him seriously i dont see how the wwe could get any more crowd reaction than that XD


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I reckon it is Triple H


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Mick Foley


----------



## Sydney Aradi (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

Either Triple H or Stephanie McMahon or hell JBl. Either one is fine by me


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*

I would like to see a diva as GM. Like Steph or Trish.
Also, JBL, Jericho, or Shane would be good.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Maybe we'll find out at the DRAFT. :side:


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

We'll find out in 2015


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JBL would be great but he's out. It's most likely going to be somebody nobody ever expected tbh. SWERVE.


----------



## blazenite104 (Apr 27, 2011)

sin cara dammit he will point to you and you run


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's probably one of HHH's daughters.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Who would you love to see as Raw Annynoumous (or whatever) GM??*



Domingo said:


> I would like to see a diva as GM. Like Steph or Trish.
> Also, *JBL*, Jericho, or *Shane* would be good.


Never happen, both are now successful business men away from the wrestling world.

Steph is a good shout though.


----------



## AB_WWEU PWE (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't really care anymore, its childish and stupid.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Not Edge.

Sorry, it just really pisses me off when people say it's Edge


----------



## bleedingmonk (Sep 18, 2006)

It would be a good fit for HHH because it would give him the reigns in character and that is the way he is moving anyway. He wouldn't have to wrestle because he is the GM but he could be on TV more often to mess with people and what not. But I am starting to think we will never find out.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Could be Triple H. Hopefully the GM gets revealed soon.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Armando Estrada plz. 

Found him entertaining as hell.


----------



## thatguyfromplan9 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its probably never gonna be revealed. One day they'll just announce a new GM and that its.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pezley said:


>


rather than AWSONOFABITCH we will get a Vintage Mr.McMahobn


----------



## mrx5552010 (May 4, 2011)

My final 3 .... HHH , Foley , Teddy Long


----------



## The Awesome Punk (Apr 30, 2011)

the gm fits to be JBL
since JBL & Michael Cole were broadcast partners
and are friends
and JBL is a heel but he ain't returning
maybe Michael Cole heck Vince McMahon 
WWE can't find somebody to take the role
thats why they aint revealing him


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe its Brett Favre. People hate him.


----------



## RockStoneTaker (Mar 29, 2011)

*Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

I am so done with the Anonymous GM of Raw. I think that the mystery of who is the Anonymous GM of Raw is going on too long. It's not interesting anymore, and it's not going to be a big pop when it's revealed. I think that need to get over with it already. I bet that they don't even know who the Raw GM is supposed to be. The took too long, and maybe they had a person in mind, but something happened so their lingering on until they can figure it out. BTW, I think it's either Shawn Michaels or Shane McMahon. But I don't really care anymore!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

We will probably never find out who it is.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

It's just an excuse for Micheal Cole to speak and the crowd to boo him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

Been tired of for about a year and half. or soon after it became apparent we wern't going to find out who it was anytime soon.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

no offense to you but I am more tired of the multiple threads about him/her


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

if they ever do reveal who he/she is, it better shocking seriously its getting ridiculous


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



Rahi said:


> if they ever do reveal who he/she is, it better shocking seriously its getting ridiculous


I don't think much would shock me though.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

They clearly don't know who to make it, else they'd never have dragged it on for so long. It'll either be an anti-climax or they'll never reveal it, I highly doubt it'll be anything amazing enough to shock, I mean, who could it be that would be that shocking?


----------



## RockStoneTaker (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



TKOK™ said:


> Been tired of for about a year and half. or soon after it became apparent we wern't going to find out who it was anytime soon.


I agree... who's the chick? She's hot!


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

i like how it's still Anonymous. How hard is it to trace the IP of the emails?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

It better not be Austin. I want Lesnar, such a huge pop that would be


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

Dear WWE Creative Team,

I kindly request you to ensure that this Anonymous General Manager of the RAW brand is revealed to be the legendary goddess that is Mrs Stephanie McMahon-Levesque. I believe that I speak for a large section of the WWE Universe in that we dearly miss her beautiful, captivating and powerful presence on television.

Sincerely,

NT86


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



NT86 said:


> Dear WWE Creative Team,
> 
> I kindly request you to ensure that this Anonymous General Manager of the RAW brand is revealed to be the legendary goddess that is Mrs Stephanie McMahon-Levesque. I believe that I speak for a large section of the WWE Universe in that we dearly miss her beautiful, captivating and powerful presence on television.
> 
> ...


Here Here, I would be so happy to see her come on and say "The bitch is back"


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

It's funny that I think most people have just given up on finding out who it is and just accepted the fact that the GM of RAW is literally a computer.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*

I was tired of it from the day it started soooo


----------



## The$ecretWeapon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



Coldplay619 said:


> It better not be Austin. I want Lesnar, such a huge pop that would be


Wouldn't get my hopes up, Lesnar is in a much better place.

As for the GM, yeah been tired of it, maybe it'll lead to Jericho's return as he said he was going to trace the IP or something.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



NT86 said:


> Dear WWE Creative Team,
> 
> I kindly request you to ensure that this Anonymous General Manager of the RAW brand is revealed to be the legendary goddess that is Mrs Stephanie McMahon-Levesque. I believe that I speak for a large section of the WWE Universe in that we dearly miss her beautiful, captivating and powerful presence on television.
> 
> ...


Dear Creative team, 

This asshole does not speak for me. The only reason I want to see Stephanie McMahon back is if she gets hit by a barbed wire baseball bat. 

From,
JimBoyStar24


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



Spinferno said:


> i like how it's still Anonymous. How hard is it to trace the IP of the emails?


extremely hard when the emails are written out on notecards...

and Jericho was the only one to come up with that, but that night he was punted


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



C_JBennett said:


> It's just an excuse for Micheal Cole to speak and the crowd to boo him.


Unfortunately, this ^


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



jimboystar24 said:


> Dear Creative team,
> 
> This asshole does not speak for me. The only reason I want to see Stephanie McMahon back is if she gets hit by a barbed wire baseball bat.
> 
> ...


Fuckin' A. Co-signed with this. 

As for the anonymous GM storyline, I was sick of it as soon as it got started. It's so ridiculous and because it is just an excuse for Michael Cole to piss the crowd off, we'll probably never find out who it is. No matter who it is, it'll disappoint the crowd. The only person the crowd would've accepted is The Rock and he's already back.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

How would you guys feel if the anonymous GM was... Zack Ryder? :0


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 27, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> How would you guys feel if the anonymous GM was... Zack Ryder? :0


Oh...my...god...

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> How would you guys feel if the anonymous GM was... Zack Ryder? :0


I'd mark.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JBL, Armando Estrada, Kevin Nash or gtfo


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> How would you guys feel if the anonymous GM was... Zack Ryder? :0


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



NT86 said:


> Dear WWE Creative Team,
> 
> I kindly request you to ensure that this Anonymous General Manager of the RAW brand is revealed to be the legendary goddess that is Mrs Stephanie McMahon-Levesque. I believe that I speak for a large section of the WWE Universe in that we dearly miss her beautiful, captivating and powerful presence on television.
> 
> ...


you couldn't speak more of the truth. She did say in a interview last week that if people demanded her for TV she would show back up again


----------



## persiancat (May 6, 2011)

the GM is Triple-H or Diesel


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

The GM is Stu(rep for anyone who remembers this joke).


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

R-Truth's facial expressions kill me!

:lmao


----------



## cena john (May 9, 2011)

i think the anonmoos gm is maybe teddy long because sometimes he doesnt go on smackdown so it maybe him or maybe it could be shawn michaels or eric bishof


----------



## Emp the Bear (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Is Anybody Else Tired of Anonymous Raw GM?*



Coldplay619 said:


> *It better not be Austin.* I want Lesnar, such a huge pop that would be


The anonymous thing is really out of character for Austin, so I don't believe it's him.

Honestly, at this point I have come to accept that it is just a nameless, faceless character pulling strings in the back ground.


----------



## BigKris (May 10, 2011)

Its total bull to be honest. It is blatantly no one at the minute. Eventually they will decide to change it and then they will pick someone to be that person. 

Its obviously a heel too so why are people even suggesting babyface ex wrestlers?


----------



## pdbq (Feb 16, 2011)

Unless i heard completely different (which is possible i admit) didnt cole basically say it was him?
He said after tthe second notification thing that he forgot to press send or something?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

pdbq said:


> Unless i heard completely different (which is possible i admit) didnt cole basically say it was him?
> He said after tthe second notification thing that he forgot to press send or something?


He was quoting the GM who said 'I pressed send too early'. Hence the need for the second notification.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

mellison24 said:


> He was quoting the GM who said 'I pressed send too early'. Hence the need for the second notification.


Yeah, that one had me baffled as well.


----------



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

I honestly could care less about the Raw GM anymore but something about Swagger saying 'You're fired' just got me thinking. Maybe it's Jack Swagger doing Michael Cole's dirty work. That would be awesome for his character.


----------



## Biker_Deadman (May 12, 2011)

i hope it is Triple-H and then he makes Taker vs HHH himself exploiting his GM power


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Michael Tarver please. How epic would that be.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

^ whats with the Nexus kissassing in this forum lol


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Stellar Supernova said:


> Michael Tarver please. How epic would that be.


Does anybody know what the hell epic means? What the fuck?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

floyd2386 said:


> Does anybody know what the hell epic means? What the fuck?


apparently not. care to enlighten us on your epic knowledge there?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Posting in an epic thread.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Time to get a GM*

With the storylines of the WWE changing back to quality programming, I think it's finally time to end this computer GM thingy and get back to organized management. It seems that this is the last thing holding the WWE back from being back to a great product. Who agrees?


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Slammed said:


> With the storylines of the WWE changing back to quality programming, I think it's finally time to end this computer GM thingy and get back to organized management. It seems that this is the last thing holding the WWE back from being back to a great product. Who agrees?


I agree, but then again they still will need to "reveal" who it actually is and with its inconsistancy on whether or not its a face/heel GM, its a bit tricky

This should have ended about 8 months ago...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

I'm pretty sure there's bigger problems than who the authority figure is that takes up 3 minutes of a 2 hour show, but nevertheless, I would agree that it's time to change this storyline. It was a long time ago actually.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

They needed to end the computer GM thing A LONG TIME AGO! Do they ( the fans) not realize the GM is somewhere in the arena every Monday?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

I've accepted the fact that the Raw GM will be anonymous *FOREVER.*


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

lolwut, was the RAW so brilliant that only thing to do is reveal the GM, lemme check out the spoilers


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

Question: Does the GM have less power than the Commissioner did?


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

It was mainly used IMO to get Cole heat, but now that it seems he's gone back to normal, they need to reveal who it is


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Hydronators said:


> I agree, but then again they still will need to "reveal" who it actually is and with its inconsistancy on whether or not its a face/heel GM, its a bit tricky
> 
> This should have ended about 8 months ago...


I say they "fire" the secret GM and just "hire" a new one.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



HullKogan said:


> I've accepted the fact that the Raw GM will be anonymous *FOREVER.*


I doubt it.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

They should just continue with the whole "Jericho vs. GM" thing. Have Jericho try to find out who's behind that laptop, he gets a feud and the GM gets revealed.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



iBeaDom said:


> They should just continue with the whole "Jericho vs. GM" thing. Have Jericho try to find out who's behind that laptop, he gets a feud and the GM gets revealed.


Yes please!


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

I think it's too late to resume that feud. 95% of us has forgotten about that.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Slammed said:


> I think it's too late to resume that feud. 95% of us has forgotten about that.


Restart it, no big deal.

Jericho can give a promo saying how he's back and he sees nothing has changed because that stupid laptop is still there. Saying he hasnt forgotten about his plan to find out who the GM is and....

Let the storyline begin!


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

Now that you put it that way, I could see that working.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Time to get a GM*

I have a suggestion:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Slammed said:


> Now that you put it that way, I could see that working.


Plus I wanna hear him screaming at Cole "What's his e-mail address!!!" again.

Good stuff. This could make for some funny moments as the GM puts Jericho through hell as he tries to find out who's behind all this.

And if they make it a wrestler that's the GM, it can set up for a match between him and Jericho at Mania if it goes on that long.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



iBeaDom said:


> Plus I wanna hear him screaming at Cole "What's his e-mail address!!!" again.
> 
> Good stuff. This could make for some funny moments as the GM puts Jericho through hell as he tries to find out who's behind all this.
> 
> And if they make it a wrestler that's the GM, it can set up for a match between him and Jericho at Mania if it goes on that long.


Who would make sense as the GM though? It needs to be someone who is known for impersonating people or has potential to develop that kind of attitude. Hornswoggle?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Slammed said:


> Who would make sense as the GM though? It needs to be someone who is known for impersonating people or has potential to develop that kind of attitude. Hornswoggle?


Abraham Washington was being talked about, who I actually am a fan of. Plus dude is built like crazy so a match with him and Jericho can be possible. And Jericho gets to put a new guy over in the process too.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



iBeaDom said:


> Abraham Washington was being talked about, who I actually am a fan of. Plus dude is built like crazy so a match with him and Jericho can be possible. And Jericho gets to put a new guy over in the process too.


True. Though, his talk show in ECW was cringe worthy.


----------



## DriverBB (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Slammed said:


> Who would make sense as the GM though? It needs to be someone who is known for impersonating people or has potential to develop that kind of attitude. Hornswoggle?


Ummmmm sounds a lot like DX if im not mistakin...but your guess is good as mine at this point


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Slammed said:


> True. Though, his talk show in ECW was cringe worthy.


He was much better with his "President" gimmick back in FCW.

Add to the fact that ECW had a shitty Creative team. I'd like to think he'd be much better on Raw.

Great part is Jericho and Abraham already had an interaction in the past. CONTINUITY!!!


----------



## giantjames (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Time to get a GM*



Slammed said:


> I say they "fire" the secret GM and just "hire" a new one.


I agree with this, if they were to reveal the anonymous GM at any point now it would never make sense due to the constant change of heel/face persona. I don't think anyone could live up to the hype of who it could be in peoples minds either.

I think Vince McMahon should appear on Raw, fire the anonymous GM and instantly hire an actual person to take over


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

It's Hot Rod. There is a reason he hates Jericho. Also, he can pull off taunting everyone. Big bonus is that he can tween.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Along the 'impersonating' angle, Hornswoggle and DX aren't bad suggestions at all.

Tweens: HotRod (another brilliant suggestion), Steph? Bischoff? Heyman? Benoit?(jk)

Another angle, schizophrenic/insane: Mankind/Cactus Jack/Dude Love/Mick Foley (also Benoit, actually haha)


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

lol so some unknown rookie as the raw gm?
well with wwe, it might even happen


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

The GM is Little Jimmy!


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Mike J Cab00se said:


> The GM is Little Jimmy!


that would be incredible


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

lol little jimmy screwing truth thatss good


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I have been reading on Threads that the RAW GM said he will be revealing himself at Capitol Punishment. I an't find this anywhere online, can I get some clarification?

Plus, do we still care who he is anymore (unless it's a Hall of Famer for sh*ts and giggles)?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

it better be obama


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

This seems legit.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



pewpewpew said:


> it better be obama


the only way a freaking year buildup would have enough payoff, tbh.


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It will be Hornswoggle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



WooWooWoo said:


> It will be Hornswoggle.


Nope, its Zack Gowen.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

The only thing I've heard about the general manager and CP is that he came on after Raw and said that if Truth apologizes to Cena, he'll get a title match at the PPV, but that's it.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I want it to be Jericho quite desperately. I fully expect it to be dragged out to no worthwhile conclusion.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's Gillberg.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

As of now, the plan is for Sting to be the GM. He will reveal himself at Capitol Punishment and begin a feud with The Rock, setting up The Rock vs. Sting at Summerslam, and Sting vs. Undertaker at WM 28. Keep in mind that plans are changing all the time.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



Koko B Ware said:


> I want it to be Jericho quite desperately. I fully expect it to be dragged out to no worthwhile conclusion.


That wouldn't make any sense at all.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Its Jonathan Coachman


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's Batista.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

A couple of months back, I was saying to everyone that I wanted it to be Randy Savage.  

Asides from that, the only way they can make it worth having dragged the storyline on for so long is if the person it turns out to be is a massive shock, like say Dixie Carter, otherwise I'm gonna find it hard to care.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



ToxieDogg said:


> A couple of months back, I was saying to everyone that I wanted it to be Randy Savage.
> 
> Asides from that, the only way they can make it worth having dragged the storyline on for so long is if the person it turns out to be is a massive shock, like say Dixie Carter, otherwise I'm gonna find it hard to care.



If it turns out to be Randy Savage, it would be the greatest swerve in the history of wrestling.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

either way they have dragged this on for so long now that its got to be someone big, otherwise its going to be a big sham. 

I am not sure if the WWE had an idea of who it was going to be in the first pace but plans changed and they are now pulling it along becuase they have messed up or didnt get the result they wanted. 

Reminds me of the series Lost, I lost interest it that when even the writters of that show just started making things up when as it went along, its the same thing with the Raw GM, the writters have no idea who it was ever going to be (or did but couldnt achieve it) and now they are stuck.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I still hope it's Bob Backlund.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



Pezley said:


> That wouldn't make any sense at all.


Who needs sense, when we could have awesome instead?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I heard it's former Majority Leader of The House Tom DeLay.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I want it to be JBL, o well


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> If it turns out to be Randy Savage, it would be the greatest swerve in the history of wrestling.


:lmao Gotta give you props for that.

Seriously though, just who the hell _can_ it be? The Anonymous GM said at the beginning of this whole angle that it would 'change everything' if we knew his/her identity so I think it's going to have to be a massive shocker, like when Eric Bishoff turned out to be the new RAW GM all those years back.

A lot of the other suggestions I've seen seem over the last year for who it is seem way too predictable....Triple H, Micheal Cole himeslf, Stone Cold, etc. Mind you, this is WWE we're talking about here.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

*Wrestlezone reports from a key WWE insider that current plans are to have the anonymous RAW GM revealed on the RAW after SummerSlam. Nothing has been made official, but the names that have been discussed are Bret Hart, Goldberg, and Michael Cole. It was said that WWE creative believes Michael Cole would be the best and most sensible choice as GM. 
- lordsofpain.net*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



5th-Horseman said:


> I heard it's former Majority Leader of The House Tom DeLay.




Guess he has to do something while delaying his prison sentence.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> As of now, the plan is for Sting to be the GM. He will reveal himself at Capitol Punishment and begin a feud with The Rock, setting up The Rock vs. Sting at Summerslam, and Sting vs. Undertaker at WM 28. Keep in mind that plans are changing all the time.


Now that you mention it, if you take some of the letters in the quote and rearrange them, they spell 'scorpion'


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

WWE never had anyone for the role. They'll probably just have it be some half-ass 'Hall Of Famer' like Piper or Rhodes.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Dixie Carter.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It wont be revealed. And it shouldnt be. The GM is a laptop. Get over it. OR would you rather have Hogan, Bischoff and the network show and blow 30 minutes of time every raw arguing over dumb power shit?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I assume they will make it cole, he will be a wet blanket for a while and they turn out to be the GM.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



pewpewpew said:


> Now that you mention it, if you take some of the letters in the quote and rearrange them, they spell 'scorpion'


Your quote shows an invisible bat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

The problem is that they've dragged this on for so long, no matter who they get, it'll probably contradict something that happened in the past. 

For example, say its Bret. OK, Bret was on TV last week and was in the ring while the GM announced the main event via email. Lets say its Cole. OK, why would Cole put The Miz in a three way title match at Extreme Rules. I thought he adored Miz. Say its Jericho. OK, why would Jericho go to the trouble taking himself out of a multiman title match last year's Night of Champions only to put himself back in it the next week in a 2 on 1 Handicap Cage match? Why the shenanigans? To throw us off the trail? Seems needlessly convoluted.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's gonna be SCSA...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



CM12Punk said:


> Your quote shows an invisible bat.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

You know, I actually kind of fucking hope it's Eugene.

Think about it, it's not like it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Scottie Rock (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Jack Tunney


----------



## Milwaukee (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Goldberg or Arn Anderson.


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I hope its never revealed. I prefer it to having someone like Teddy Long coming out all the time on Smackdown.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Surely the Faces of Foley would make sense? Cactus Jack (heel), Mankind (face/heel/tweener/mental), Dude Love (cool, but naive) and Mick himself (goofball). How does that not make sense? He can turn at any time!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's me, OP. It was me all along, OP.


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

it's King Kong Bundy DUH


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

The two posters who said JBL & Eugene is full of win.

Eugene for all the dumbassness we have seen

JBL for all the heelishness we have seen from GM + perfect choice for Capitol Punishment reveal IMO


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> If it turns out to be Randy Savage, it would be the greatest swerve in the history of wrestling.












It was me WWE Universe it was me all along!


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's... it's Christian.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's Vince Russo.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*










He did it. For The Rock.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



tommo010 said:


> It was me WWE Universe it was me all along!


I always LOL when somebody posts this pic its the goofiest smile I have ever seen.

Edit: then again Jack has the same smile.


----------



## Ufried Erwha (May 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Peyton Manning

He has experience acting and needs something to do while there's an NFL Lockout.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

JBL is a legitimately great stock market investor and businessman. He's a millionaire many times over and has said he's got no desire to return to wrestling.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Stephanie McMahon or Dixie Carter


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

For this to have even the slightest chance of succeeding the GM needs to be someone no one would expect, who wouldnt be contradictory, who hasnt shown there face often and who would actually shock the audience.

Let the guessing continue.....


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

The problem with it being someone from the HOF or someone from way back when is that the WWE would lose all the built up heat that the Laptop gets. Think about it if the email chime goes off to a chorus of boos then it says that the GM will now be revealed and then Bret's music goes off, or the SCSA glass breaks, then crowd will go wild the GM will stop being this faceless heel and instead the most beloved face in wrestling. 

If it is going to be someone from the past I say the best choice would be THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR if just for the promo that would follow.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

you know thinking about it, I wonder if its this guy


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's funny because pretty much everyone was foreshadowed to be the GM at one point. Hell, ZACK RYDER got some foreshadowing. 

...Woo woo woo?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

The GM will be fired. Revealing it is way too hard seeing that they've had it go back and forth as a heel and face. Have Vince come out and set fire to the computer in the trash and say he wants to shake things up. Bring back the commissioner (if there is a difference) and have it be Big Daddy Cool...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



Volantredx said:


> The problem with it being someone from the HOF or someone from way back when is that the WWE would lose all the built up heat that the Laptop gets. Think about it if the email chime goes off to a chorus of boos then it says that the GM will now be revealed and then Bret's music goes off, or the SCSA glass breaks, then crowd will go wild the GM will stop being this faceless heel and instead the most beloved face in wrestling.
> 
> If it is going to be someone from the past I say the best choice would be THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR if just for the promo that would follow.


I thought Vince didnt like that lunatic. 

As proof by the Destruction DVD he made for him.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



tommo010 said:


> you know thinking about it, I wonder if its this guy


Heyman wasnt really well liked behind the scenes, especially by Stephanie. Plus he left on a sour note after the whole ECW thing.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's Jeff Hardy


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Okay the reason for all the face-heel changes is pretty simple. There is more than one man acting as the RAW GM. It's a title. Like Batman. This summer, "RAW GM" will hit the theaters and show the epic backstage battle that went on and nobody saw. Starring Zack Ryder, Vince McMahon, Triple H, The Rock and the yellow teletubie.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Guess he has to do something while *delaying* his prison sentence.


I don't know whether I'm more impressed that someone responded to a post about Tom DeLay on a wrestling forum, or the fact that you managed to make a pun involving his name.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I would shoot mark juice everywhere if it was Goldberg


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



WooWooWoo said:


> *Okay the reason for all the face-heel changes is pretty simple. There is more than one man acting as the RAW GM.* It's a title. Like Batman. This summer, "RAW GM" will hit the theaters and show the epic backstage battle that went on and nobody saw. Starring Zack Ryder, Vince McMahon, Triple H, The Rock and the yellow teletubie.


Or the guy could just be eccentric.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



SummerLove said:


> *Wrestlezone reports from a key WWE insider that current plans are to have the anonymous RAW GM revealed on the RAW after SummerSlam. Nothing has been made official, but the names that have been discussed are Bret Hart, Goldberg, and Michael Cole. It was said that WWE creative believes Michael Cole would be the best and most sensible choice as GM.
> - lordsofpain.net*


Seems legit.


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

:hmm: I have been hard at work doing research and gathering intell on this question. Here are some of my possible suspects for Raw GM:

Obama: He hasn't really spent much time as president, so what is he REALLY up to? Golf? Feeding Michelle? No. He's been secretly drafting the cards of Raw and sitting by his laptop ready to make announcements via email! :shocked: Obama didn't become president to ruin American ideals and further the recession, he became president to become a big enough name to become Raw GM!

Jeff Hardy: Yes, it could also be Jeff Hardy! Why was the Raw GM so hard on Edge when he was on Raw? Don't forget, Edge stole Lita from Matt Hardy AND ruined Jeff Hardy's first WWE title reign. Also, only Jeff Hardy would communicate via email, because his mic skills are so poor. Jeff Hardy is also responsible for the poor PPV title names. In fact, WWE Steel Chair almost became a PPV until WWE creative realized this was already implemented into TLC. They didn't even realize it was just a stupid name along with all of the other stipulation PPV events!

A WrestlingForum Member! :shocked: Could it be?! Pyro... Only he would allow Cole to read each email just to admire Cole's "sex appeal"


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



iBeaDom said:


> Or the guy could just be eccentric.


If it was Hardy, it would make a lot of sense. 

"...WHY DID YOU DO THAT?"
"...Okay see I was kinda high and-"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Whoever it is, it's got to be somebody who has not appeared on any of the shows since the whole laptop inception or somebody who hasn't interacted with the GM at all in order for it to make sense. However, we all know WWE's penchant for _not_ making sense so I wouldn't be surprised if it was Cole or even worse, Bret Hart. Personally I wouldn't reveal who it is but just say that they have been fired and introduce the new one. Problem solved.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I was thinking about it last night and I could see this as an excellent way for Jericho to return. He says he needs a new gimmick. A general manager that is also wrestling and pulling the strings. Since he has been away so long and obviously doing different things I would love to have it announced that William Regal has been his assistant all this time. 

I would love to see these two as an arrogant GM team and see what they could come up with.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Cole, Bret Hart, SCSA etc etc have all been in the ring when an email has been sent. Whatever way they go won't make sense.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Would it also have to be someone who unbiased to all the WWE superstars as well? I haven't seen or remember seeing the anon GM in favor of any superstar except maybe Wade Barret. Unless..., I hope its not Tarver.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would it also have to be someone who unbiased to all the WWE superstars as well? I haven't seen or remember seeing the anon GM in favor of any superstar except maybe Wade Barret. Unless..., I hope its not Tarver.


I vote for Tarver or Abraham Washington!!!!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I'm guessing Stephanie.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I don't care anymore. Cole's heel turn is over and he was the only guy who would've made sense to me. Of course thats not stopping them from pulling off the potential swerve turning Cole into Super Ultra Mega Troll but I don't think it will happen. I'm sure they don't even know. 


Of course we could always end up with


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I wouldn't mind Nash... he would make sense too since he has the whole perception from many as a man fucking with people for his own amusement.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Hype it up for a month that it's going to be revealed the day after SS, then when it comes time to announce it have a nerdy ass dude with glasses named like Allen or something come out and say he's the general manager. Then have Nash come out kick him in the face, powerbomb him, and inform everyone that he is now in charge.

I'm thinking the guy should look something like this.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8WjVYIl8V6Q/RqFXlJPtXsI/AAAAAAAAASY/56nuHZ0_bOA/s400/foer1.jpg


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

The only people I would accept at this point are people who haven't been on air since this whole thing started, nobody else would make a lick of sense. I'd like Heyman, the backstage issues he had could be a hurdle but these things have been ironed out in the past. If Vince and Bret can make up, at least enough to have Bret back in the WWE, then anything is possible.

Like I said earlier, Eugene would make sense but it would also be lulz.

Shane or Stephanie would be fantastic choices as well.

Whoever it is would have to have good knowledge of the business and the people in it, he's used a lot of catchphrases from a bunch of wrestlers.

This is of course all assuming they want it to make sense. Really it could be anybody.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

its david otunga


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It has to be this man










You all know it makes sense


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I always LOL when somebody posts this pic its the goofiest smile I have ever seen.
> 
> Edit: then again Jack has the same smile.


It's OK though, as Swagger isn't openly demonstrating what his trotters look like.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's big Jimmy.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Shane McMahon


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I hope it's someone good. But knowing the WWE it will just end up being Hornswaggle. Cue endless "laughing" from the announce team with the addition of Jerry Lawler saying "This is great" ten times over.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

its obviously going to be virgil


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

how about Paul Bearer?


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I've honestly lost interest. I don't think I'd care anymore if it was someone like Hornswoggle or Cole.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

its sting.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

I heard it was going to be Mr. Kennedy but he took steroids so reportedly Hornswoggle has replaced him.


----------



## MutatedKevin (May 31, 2011)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

There's been talks about DDP returning to the WWE. Hopefully it's him.


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Paul Heyman or Vince Russo. As long as Russo isn't booking. Think about it for a minute. Paul Heyman is awesome, and would be a shock after leaving the WWE on a bad note (Eric Bishoff was a surprise too..). He can play the tweener role nicely too, so it makes sense. 

And Vince Russo... arguably the most hated man in the history of pro wrestling. Michael Cole's heat would pale in comparison to this guy.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



aroc said:


> this is really the only way they can justify putting us through all this terrible storyline for so long
> 
> that or jesus


I thought according to MSNBC Obama and Jesus were one in the same.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

It's Shane 'O Mac.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*

Wrestlezone.com is reporting it's ex-WWE/TNA star Braden Walker


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: RAW GM Revaling at Capitol Punishment?*



Moonlight said:


> It's Shane 'O Mac.


That would be amazing.

"Here comes the moneyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I reckon, considering what he used to be like years ago, using other people's catchphrases, blah blah it is..... Eugene!


----------



## Brownsfan1 (May 29, 2011)

The GM is Vince McMahon


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

He will be disiel aka kevin nash...bet?


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

it might be DDP


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw some old wrestling clips today I wish the GM was Coach!


----------



## CelticCross2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

*How do you think wwe will end the mystery gm angle?*

I'm just curious about how everyone thinks wwe will end the mystery gm angle. I mean soon is will be going on for a year(if it hasn't been a year already) It is getting very stale. your thoughts?


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: How do you think wwe will end the mystery gm angle?*

I don't think it's stale because I don't think it's really much of an angle at all. It was a nice way for Cole to get heat at the start of his heel run, but they've never really needed anyone to fill the GM role because the laptop has done just fine IMO (except for that ridiculously horrible show where they let the laptop 'speak' with Edge).


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: How do you think wwe will end the mystery gm angle?*

*AND I QUOTE...*


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: How do you think wwe will end the mystery gm angle?*

I pretty much have it perfectly imagined in my head

Cole:I wonder who the GM could be
*Hornswoggles music hits*
*Lame kiddy pop ensues*
Cole:Oh my!!! Hornswoggle!!?!? Who would have thought!?!?
King:What an unexpected surprise this is!!
*Hornswoggle comes into the ring and does his stupid laughs and antics*
*Hornswoggle leaves*
Cole:Well that just shows you ANYTHING could happen in the WWE
King:The last time a midget was my boss, it was Cole's mother
*Cole no response*
*RAW music plays and upcoming matches announced*
*Commercial*


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

the big o


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think it will ever be resolved. The WWE have no idea who they want it to be yet. They will probably just have someone destroy the computer and claim himself as the GM and start a new reign.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Sack the current laptop, and hire edge.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Mick FoleY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Swag said:


> Mick FoleY!!!!!!!!!!!


Does TNA have that 90 day no compete clause in their contracts? 

That would be awesome if he was in fact released from his deal yesterday/today, and shows up on 3 hour Raw next Monday in his hometown.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Was Foley actually fully released from TNA? If so, will be cool to see if Foley does return.

They could even advertise Raw next week as people finding out who the GM is.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

sbuch said:


> the big o


I couldn't put into words how amazing that would be, then he could put ryder back to been the number 1 contender. WWWYKI


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Was Foley actually fully released from TNA? If so, will be cool to see if Foley does return.
> 
> They could even advertise Raw next week as people finding out who the GM is.


Just rumors going around now, nothing concrete.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Triple H


----------



## GoGettem (Mar 26, 2011)

Vince Mcmahon, just another way for him to get on the spotlight -_____-


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

I read somewhere that they might reveal the GM at the RAW after Capitol Punishment. But again, it was supposed to be "revealed" like 10 times before, so I don't know anymore.


----------



## thecorre (Apr 9, 2011)

just reveal the damn person already -_-


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

My top are three are as follows. First, I would love to see Hulk Hogan as the RAW GM. He is the biggest name in professional wrestling history. Obviously there is history between Hogan, and the WWE Universe. A "heel" Hogan would be nice, but I would give him a "tweener" role. Basically, he would make a solid, and unbiased GM. No, not the red, and yellow Hulkster, but the suited up Hogan with the black shades, and black bandanna. Hogan has been rumored to be a wonderful business man, and I want to see that persona from him. Would love to see a Cena/Hogan stare down.

Next, I can't help but mention Eric Bischoff. Possibly, the best GM of all time in wrestling the last 15 years. There have been others, but when I think GM I simultaneously think Eric. He ran both RAW/Nitro, and those were the two greatest wrestling shows on television. I didn't always like the angles he was involved in, but Eric likes to keep things interesting. It would be nice to see him again.

Finally, I am going with Paul Heyman. I would much rather him be booking the shows, and running story lines, but that as we know didn't go so well for him. Heyman could have changed the WWE, but Vince decided otherwise. Paul as the RAW GM would be exciting, and his style is always something that I have recognized as the trend that wrestling should be copying.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

truk83 said:


> My top are three are as follows. First, I would love to see Hulk Hogan as the RAW GM. He is the biggest name in professional wrestling history. Obviously there is history between Hogan, and the WWE Universe. A "heel" Hogan would be nice, but I would give him a "tweener" role. Basically, he would make a solid, and unbiased GM. No, not the red, and yellow Hulkster, but the suited up Hogan with the black shades, and black bandanna. Hogan has been rumored to be a wonderful business man, and I want to see that persona from him. Would love to see a Cena/Hogan stare down.
> 
> Next, I can't help but mention Eric Bischoff. Possibly, the best GM of all time in wrestling the last 15 years. There have been others, but when I think GM I simultaneously think Eric. He ran both RAW/Nitro, and those were the two greatest wrestling shows on television. I didn't always like the angles he was involved in, but Eric likes to keep things interesting. It would be nice to see him again.
> 
> Finally, I am going with Paul Heyman. I would much rather him be booking the shows, and running story lines, but that as we know didn't go so well for him. Heyman could have changed the WWE, but Vince decided otherwise. Paul as the RAW GM would be exciting, and his style is always something that I have recognized as the trend that wrestling should be copying.


Clearly you're retarded and are completely unaware of the fact that Hogan & Bischoff are in TNA.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Canadian said:


> Clearly you're retarded and are completely unaware of the fact that Hogan & Bischoff are in TNA.


----------



## CainTheUndertaker (Feb 3, 2011)

Just have Vince McMahon fire the laptop and hire someone else to start afresh (Mick Foley, please). It could be one of WWE's unsolved mysteries which randomly resurfaces after some time again.


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

CainTheUndertaker said:


> Just have Vince McMahon fire the laptop and hire someone else to start afresh. It could be one of WWE's unsolved mysteries which randomly resurfaces after some time again.


And Michael cole...


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

IS there really this much discussion needed for this? It just seems too coincidental that Foley is leaving TNA right before the 3 hour Raws and right before McMahon came back and right before Capitol Punishment. It's an all too perfect situation that WWE shouldn't fuck up(like 3/3/11)


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

Raykion said:


> I read somewhere that they might reveal the GM at the RAW after Capitol Punishment. But again, it was supposed to be "revealed" like 10 times before, so I don't know anymore.


as this is the "anonymous GM storyline", i am forced to ask which capitol punishment? 2011 or 2012 lol


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> as this is the "anonymous GM storyline", i am forced to ask which capitol punishment? 2011 or 2012 lol


It's the next WWE PPV, uhhh...this year. It's on the 19th.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

i have the funniest feeling that it isn't anybody who has been said


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

there was a thread here that raw gm is biggest retard or what?

i m guessing eugene


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

If it's revealed after Capitol Punishment, my bet's on Stone Cold doing it. There's potential for him to not want to give up being GM after next week, god knows he's more entertaining than the laptop.


----------



## KnowUrRoleJabroni (Jun 8, 2011)

if it was stone cold or sum1 then they would say funny stuff that would get fans cheering, whenever a message does come evryones booing and gm's decisions are ok.

i actually thought it was stone cold months back when the message said sutn along the lines "cause i said so" or a different stone cold phrase


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah it said 'and that's the bottom line, because I said so". or something.

I hope it's either Austin or Vince. I'd love to see Vince on Raw every week.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

How can it be austin,vince or cole.....

Did people not realize that those guys were on camera(either in the ring or on stage or something like that) at one point in time during the gms message.

WWE has moments where things make no sense but even this I don't think they can find a logical explanation as to how any of these guys end up being gm and sending a message while in the ring.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Outside chance, and it won't be for a while. But do you reckon Vince could get Foley back, and use him as the Anonymous GM?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Would people be happy if the GM ends up being revealed as a huge name person?

Would you consider the past year+ being better than you originally thought in terms of your opinion on the GM now that you have a name to go with the person who was sending all these emails week after week.

Then instead of being like "the raw gm forced cena to stay in nexus, the raw gm got into a fight with edge ect." We could insert a big name like "HHH forced Cena to stay in Nexus" or "Foley got into a fight with Edge"


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


> Would people be happy if the GM ends up being revealed as a huge name person?
> 
> Would you consider the past year+ being better than you originally thought in terms of your opinion on the GM now that you have a name to go with the person who was sending all these emails week after week.
> 
> Then instead of being like "the raw gm forced cena to stay in nexus, the raw gm got into a fight with edge ect." We could insert a big name like "HHH forced Cena to stay in Nexus" or "Foley got into a fight with Edge"


They won't care what we think. 90% of the audience won't even consider all the shit that's been done in the past whenever the GM is named. they'll just be in shock at the reveal.

tbh, I don't care either, I just want it to end. This anonymous GM this has been a clusterfuck from the start. 

Bret Hart as a ref has Punk in a sharpshooter while Rey pulls a move and gets the pin. Fine one week.

SCSA as a ref stuns Miz allowing Cena to get the pin. Ref overstepped his boundaries, gives Miz/Truth the win.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I dont think the GM will ever be revealed, I get a feeling the creative team and writters had no idea from the start... And the way the laptops been portrayed has been highly unorthodox from one moment siding with heels to the next siding with faces, to making desicions that make no sense in the long run.

What I hope is that Stone Cold Steve Austin this week on Raw takes up the GM mantle and crashes the laptop, and takes over Raw for himself and then find someone else more willing to take over soon after that, who isnt a machine. Just so we can bury a storyline that had no direction in the first place.

Or the only way to make it work would have Michael Cole be the Raw GM, saying he made up the email alerts by himself, its already proven he has a multi-personality disorder


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

After the segment with Austin and the GM, I started to get thinking. I have a feeling the the GM might be revealed next week on RAW.

Why? Because when Cole was reading the message from the GM it said, "I will be back on Raw next week."

For starters, even though Austin was the GM for the night, the GM wasn't away from RAW this week, the alert interrupted the show several times. Why would the GM say they would be back if they weren't away?

Secondly, instead of saying "they'd be back" why not just say something like they will be resuming their role as GM next week.

The Mystery GM thing has run it's course, it never really got off the ground. It was interesting for about a month until it fell flat and has remained flat ever since. It's time to end it and just add an actual character to the RAW GM role. 

Was the "I will be back on RAW next week" comment a hint that the GM may be revealed, or was it nothing?

Thoughts.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

I interpreted as "he will be back" as in he'll be back as GM Anonomously and not Austin. But i suppose you could see it that way.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

There was a period in that show, when Austin smashed the Anonymous gm's laptop, that SCSA was just gonna say "Screw this Anonymous GM bullshit, im taking over from now on" Obviously I had too higher expectations


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

Nah, probably reading too much into it. I thought for sure last night Austin's special announcement would be that he's appointing a new permanent GM, maybe even Foley, but that didn't happen. I don't see a GM reveal happening any time soon, sadly. There have been some good opportunities to do it, and they haven't.


----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

I think he'll never be revealed .. which sucks


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

I don't think the Anonymous GM will ever be revealed because WWE has had it go on too long that it's tough to find someone that would make sense.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

He will have to be named soon - they cant just keep this forever.


----------



## R-Jimmy (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

It won't be next monday. If we are lucky it will be buildup for him to be revealed on the raw after that.


----------



## Shablam (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

I hope he (or she) will be revealed within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The Raw GM to be revealed next Monday?*

At this point i don't care who he/she is I just want this anonymous Gm thing to stop.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Still only Foley, Steph or Shane that would make sense......


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

No one would make fuckin sense.

It should never be revealed now.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Wish the announcement that Austin made was that he is the permanent Raw GM rather than the Fans choice crap.


----------



## R-Jimmy (Jun 13, 2011)

If its foley im going to be so fucking dissapointed. I would even prefer it to be cole. Hes just a dumb old washed up useless fat bastard that thinks he can entertain.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't have it be Foley, have it be the three faces of Foley. There was one really insane Be The Booker that had Mankind come back and obliterate the Anonymous GM and start having bra and panties butterscotch pudding Divas matches and he brought back the Hardcore Title and all sorts of other psycho stuff. It was great. If its not 3 Faces of Foley I'm gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums (Apr 5, 2011)

Why would it be Foley? He is with TNA right now, and even though it looks like he might return to WWE, having Foley as the anonymous GM was very unlikely the thing they originally had in mind when they started this whole anonymous GM thing. On the other hand, the GM has changed his attitude a few times during his "reign", so combining that with the "3 faces of Foley"-idea could make sense if done right.

In general though I don't think WWE creative have any ideas as to who they could present as the actual GM if his identity was to be revealed. They should probably just look for an easy way out, meaning they should replace the anonymous GM with a new, not anonymous one who basically tells us that "IT DOESN'T MATTER who the old GM was!"

(actually the Rocky reference just came out of the blue, I don't mean that he should be the new GM, I also ain't got an idea on who it should be)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mr.Tweetums said:


> Why would it be Foley? *He is with TNA right now*, and even though it looks like he might return to WWE, having Foley as the anonymous GM was very unlikely the thing they originally had in mind when they started this whole anonymous GM thing. On the other hand, the GM has changed his attitude a few times during his "reign", so combining that with the "3 faces of Foley"-idea could make sense if done right.
> 
> In general though I don't think WWE creative have any ideas as to who they could present as the actual GM if his identity was to be revealed. They should probably just look for an easy way out, meaning they should replace the anonymous GM with a new, not anonymous one who basically tells us that "IT DOESN'T MATTER who the old GM was!"
> 
> (actually the Rocky reference just came out of the blue, I don't mean that he should be the new GM, I also ain't got an idea on who it should be)


No he isn't.


----------



## DanGlover (May 30, 2011)

*Who would your GM be?*

You can choose anyone. Only rule is that is has to be believable so don't choose Hogan.

So if you were in charge of Raw then who would be your GM?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Who would your GM be?*

Stephanie Mcmahon.. Only if shes half as hot as she used to be.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Who would your GM be?*

Any of these four;

Shane O'Mac
Stephanie
Heyman
Bischoff


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

They should fire the anon GM, introduce a new one and forget it ever existed.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

I see that they're coming to an end for the whole anonymous GM scenario. Even Vince approves of the idea.

I have a feeling that the story will hit a glass ceiling soon, and I mean very soon.


----------



## D4NI3L R (Jun 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> They should fire the anon GM, introduce a new one and forget it ever existed.


Exactly !


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

I hope it ends soon! I can see it being either Stephanie or Booer T.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

It just bores me. Rather the laptop than Teddy Long.


----------



## bankaiguy456 (Mar 12, 2011)

triple h or shane mcmahon


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Since the epic Punk promo from Raw, I truly hope the GM ends up being Heyman.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

That would be awesome. I love Heyman, I think he is hilarious.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

I still think it's Cole for some reason.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Punk4GM?


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

I think it could be Booker T. Don't know why, just got that feeling.


----------



## n.W.o Sting (Jun 28, 2011)

Just reveal the GM as Chris Jericho. Then Jericho says: "Welcome to RAW IS JERICHO!"
Or end this, its not interesting now.


----------



## ahorrig (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish they just stopped the storyline.


----------



## The Killswitch (Jun 28, 2011)

It can't logically be anyone like Punk or Jericho. Definately not Edge or Stone Cold. The person that would make the most sense would be Vince himself. Any way you slice it, though, it's going to piss a lot of people off. They milked it for far too long, and the cow ran dry months ago. Now they're beating a dead cow with a shovel until it turns to dust.


----------



## kurt15 (Jul 3, 2011)

the gm is stone cold lol


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Why would it be Stone Cold or Jericho? That makes absolutely no sense.

I feel that at this point, the angle has run it's course. Instead of revealing who the GM is, I think they should just begin using a new GM and leave the identity of the Anonymous GM a mystery. It can be an open-ended question that fans can debate on for years. Or not. Either way, let it be history and move on. There hasn't even been any sort of hint towards who it is in quite awhile. At this point, the reveal will either upset a lot of people or make no sense at all or both.

Take it behind the barn...


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Or it could be mark-out worthy. Maybe something no-one has thought of yet. Maybe it's Taker


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it should be Foley. I could buy he has the kind of personality that would get a kick out of fooling everybody and play games. Plus they could play the idea that he was on TNA so he couldn't appear on camera (of course WWE would have to mention TNA for that to happen and I don't think it would).


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

How long has this been going on for now? Over a year? That's BS. Angles like this should be temporary and shouldn't go on too long so people can be intrested in it. Unfortunately, it's being going on and on and frankly nobody cares anymore. Just get rid of it or reveal it to be someone good. The angle has died, let it move on WWE.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

There is no plan. It will be whoever WWE decide it to be when the angle does end. Personally I think they should just ditch both GM's and have an overall commissioner.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually had a dream that the GM was Pete Rose.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

At this point I think they should just have it be some random fan. Something completely anticlimactic, though maybe some up-and-comer they can use as a plant before putting them in ring, like they did with Angle and the Tiger Ali Singh flag segment.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

checkcola said:


> I actually had a dream that the GM was Pete Rose.


:lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

CM Punk should quit after winning the MITB match, and reveal he is the GM...and then have sex with Stephani MacMahon, while drinking a pepsi with a tattoo of Punk on the can.


----------



## talkboy992 (Oct 10, 2010)

Gebu19 said:


> CM Punk should quit after winning the MITB match, and reveal he is the GM...and then have sex with Stephani MacMahon, while drinking a pepsi with a tattoo of Punk on the can.


???


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

it should be The Warrior lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Raw GM got hacked angle?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Raw GM got hacked angle?


The thought of Anonymous hacking the Anonymous GM's laptop amuses me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

There going way too far with this GM angle it's starting to become complete utter bullshit. Pick a damn GM already and get over it. JBL would make a wonderful GM only I don't think he would be up for it. Kevin Nash would also make for an entertaining GM and I think he just signed a legends contract so for god sakes USE HIM. USE SOMEBODY instead of a damn computer (although Cole is quite the entertainer) this is going absolutely no where.


----------



## EC_Mark (Jul 11, 2011)

Johnny Ace for GM.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

EC_Mark said:


> Johnny Ace for GM.


now that would be interesting


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Stephanie for Raw GM please.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Maybe its somebody we don't know?


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Anonymous GM???*

watching the raw replay right now. This is the 1st full episode I've seen in months. 

This is seriously still going on? Are we ever gonna find out who the damn gm is?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Anonymous GM???*

This really thread worthy? why not just post this in the GM thread that is stickied lol


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Anonymous GM???*



stadw0n306 said:


> *This really thread worthy?* why not just post this in the GM thread that is stickied lol


 Yes. 

Let's get back on topic now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Anonymous GM???*



WhyTooJay said:


> Yes.
> 
> Let's get back on topic now.


Well i imagine it will be closed as soon as a mod see's it


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Anonymous GM???*

i think peopple have just accepted it now as w/e. we're to occupied by the punk/cena storyline lol


----------



## T731 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a far guess, but it could be John Laurinaitis, if he's good on the mic and wants to do a storyline with maybe Punk after he mentioned him in his rant.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

EC_Mark said:


> Johnny Ace for GM.


 Great idea newbie. That would actually be fucking awesome if he came out during this as the GM, that would be fucking sweet. Genius idea.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Just get Mick Foley to be the GM. Anon GM Was a great idea at first, but now it's become pathetic.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

I think would return as GM.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is? I think they will wait for atleast another year or 2.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

just before WM 28, will somehow be part of a storyline


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

Right before Wrestlemania makes sense. I just hope they use this angle instead of letting it fade out.


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

I'm not sure how much longer this storyline will play out but to be honest I would rather see it end sooner then later.

I also hope that, as said above, they actually play this one out to the end and give reasons why said person was GM and so on blah blah. I find it to be quite boring thought at this point in time. 

I'm just thankful that I have got past being annoyed by Cole and his computer.


----------



## Draconique (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

It is one less talent Vince has to spend money on. I really hope it ends by WrestleMania next year. I'll say you're right though, two more years sounds fair enough.

Just get Vince out there, "YOU'REE FIREEEEDDDD!!" and move on.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

I don't think they will. Eventually someone will just step into the role of acting general manager. They have booked themselves into a hole with this, the GM is so contradictory it couldn't actually be anyone.


----------



## FearTheBeard (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

I hate the anonymous GM they should get rid of that sooner or later. And hopefuly someone good becomes the GM of raw.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

Problem is, if anyone but a schizophreniac is revealed as the GM, it won't make any sense. Once he's a face, once he's a heel, he's using people's catchphrases left and right... also, after this long ass angle (?), it needs to be someone epic, which it won't be.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

jake roberts FTW!


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

I think someone like Vickie Guerrero will step in and claim general manager disregarding anything to do with the anonymous GM and completely trashing that "storyline"


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*



Kalashnikov said:


> Problem is, if anyone but a schizophreniac is revealed as the GM, it won't make any sense. Once he's a face, once he's a heel, he's using people's catchphrases left and right... also, after this long ass angle (?), it needs to be someone epic, which it won't be.


Agreed, if they want to continue the same character, but they could easily cover it by saying they didn't want to reveal themselves.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

Um, there is no storyline. It's just a prop used to substitute for a real GM. Duh.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

I think they are still trying to find the right person to be GM. Meaning they have no fucking clue who the GM is.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

It's Triple H & Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*



Kalashnikov said:


> Problem is, if anyone but a schizophreniac is revealed as the GM, it won't make any sense. Once he's a face, once he's a heel, he's using people's catchphrases left and right...


I disagree. The GM could easily say that he made some contradictory decisions and used others' catchphrases in order to hide his own identity. That's a perfectly logical and reasonable conclusion. One of the only comments that I can recall that would need to be directly resolved or addressed was the "I've always hated Bret Hart" line.



Kalashnikov said:


> also, after this long ass angle (?), it needs to be someone epic, which it won't be.


That I agree with. There's no way anyone could live up to the hype, or at least the duration, of this storyline, unless it's Steve Austin (which it couldn't be, because of WrestleMania).


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

I want to see Commissioner Kevin Nash/Diesel. They do have him on a contract, right?

All the catch phrases and weird booking could be explained by Nash ribbing the boys. 

The anonymous GM thing works in the context of Nash using a computer because he was still with TNA.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

Nash sucked in his so called prime and you want him back on your television now that he's looking like a strung out Gandalf the Grey in cowboy chaps?

Pass.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Nash sucked in his so called prime and you want him back on your television now that he's looking like a *strung out Gandalf the Grey in cowboy chaps?*
> 
> Pass.


:lmao


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

I...I...I'm just so tired of this shit that I dont care.

Maybe that was their plan...


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

It's one of the worst angles in the history of the WWF, WCW, WWE, NWA, ECW, and professional wrestling as a whole. Not even Vince Russo could have come up with something so stupid as an email inbox being the general manager of a show.... forever.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

Honestly the only way they could save this angle is to reveal the GM as the Iron Sheik and have him go bat shit in the ring with a bunch of mindless ranting before getting hauled off by security.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Honestly the only way they could save this angle is to reveal the GM as the Iron Sheik and have him go bat shit in the ring with a bunch of mindless ranting before getting hauled off by security.


for that Vince would need the 18 rating so he wouldn't have to censor sheik.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*



XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Honestly the only way they could save this angle is to reveal the GM as the Iron Sheik and have him go bat shit in the ring with a bunch of mindless ranting before getting hauled off by security.


The only way they can twist this is to have it be someone no one would ever think it could be. Someone like Eric Bischoff or Paul Heyman


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*

if it's pat patterson or sgt. slaughter or something, i will fucking kill myself.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

So fucking stupidddd It's been dragged out to the point where no1 cares anymore! just make micheal cole the gm better then him reading it off the computer every week he's a doucey heel who the fans hate, will get any babyface cheered e.t.c.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Blatantly stolen from Be The Booker...

The announcement of the Anonymous GM reveal is hyped for 2 weeks. Finally, the day comes. On the Titantron, we see Commissioner Foley! 

Then the feed is cut, but we hear Foley getting the shit beat out of him.

Feed is back. Mankind! Dude Love! Cactus Jack!

Mankind says...

"Oh, there was never an anonymous GM! No! There were 3! But the time for skulking, for secrecy, for living in the shadows of the boiler room, that time is over! We reveal ourselves to the bright light of day! Oh, I remember the signs! Yes I do! I remember the chants! Foley is God! Well you see, you see, God is dead!

"He remains dead, baby!"

Cactus Jack pulls out Barbie.

"AND WE KILLED HIM! BANG BANG!"

Dude Love for the mid card and Divas, Mankind for the main event and tag teams and matches like Boiler Room, Buried Alive, Last Man Standing, etc, Cactus Jack reinstates the Hardcore 24/7 belt and controls gimmick matches like Street Fights, Hell in a Cell, etc.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a Stupid question, but is the GM heel or face?

He seems to support heels and face equally on Raw. So I am confused.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

GM is a tweener with favorites on both sides.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: How many years til they tell us who the Raw GM is?*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> It's Triple H & Stephanie McMahon.


yes please


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

William Regal.

A bit 'meh' but I'd be satisfied


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I really couldn't care anymore. Does anyone else think they'll not even reveal who it is, ever? Maybe it'll just quietly go away.

I dunno. I just don't care.


----------



## cammyg97 (Jun 28, 2011)

No one really gives a shit anymore. When they reveal it, it will probably be someone shit. The longer they keep it going on, the more people don't care about it.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

at this point guesses and what not are all irrelevant im betting not even they kno who its supposed to be and will eventually just name some1 that will make no sense and well all bitch but then get over it by the next week.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Meh, I've gotten used to it being anonymous so unless it was a huge surprise or someone big like Kevin Nash I wouldn't give two shits.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

Has anyone thought of the idea that Johnny Ace could be the RAW GM. I mean he was shown on TV at the PPV last night.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Evohh said:


> Has anyone thought of the idea that Johnny Ace could be the RAW GM. I mean he was shown on TV at the PPV last night.


I was literally about to suggest this as a viable option. It certainly isn't far-fetched.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Johnny Ace for GM*

I can see it now, they could totally make it work......I see a new Corporation in the works.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Johnny Ace for GM*

it could be good. He is already hated.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Johnny Ace for GM*

at the moment with him being on TV and having facetime on the PPV it's possible


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Johnny Ace for GM*

There is a GM sticky thread...and this has been mentioned.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Is the GM thing done?*

Is the GM thing done now cuz it didn't go off atleast one time tonight?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Is the GM thing done?*

I hope so, but I would like to know who it is first. It probably really hasn't been anyone, much less WWE had anyone in mind to reveal them as...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH is in charge, GM thing might pick back up.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was sure Cena can't stay away for some months but the next day being reinstated?In my opinion the last segment was pathetic but there was good thing,when Cena hinted to go to Impact Wrestling.
A WWE Championship match and Del Rio cashing at the end sounds better to me than having a McMahon,Cena,Triple H segment.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I too have a feeling with what happened on Raw that this GM thing will come to an end. Best thing to do is admit it was a fuckup and say it's just someone from the corporate HQ, nobody worth revealing, relieve them of their duty as GM and bring in a new one such as Nash.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> I was sure Cena can't stay away for some months but the next day being reinstated?In my opinion the last segment was pathetic but there was good thing,when Cena hinted to go to Impact Wrestling.
> A WWE Championship match and Del Rio cashing at the end sounds better to me than having a McMahon,Cena,Triple H segment.


LOL, that was WWE finally having their little laugh at IMPACT.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Outlaw91 said:


> A WWE Championship match and Del Rio cashing at the end sounds better to me than having a McMahon,Cena,Triple H segment.


You nuts? Most people still don't give a rats ass about ADR and cashing in his MITB that prematurely would be damn foolish.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, that was WWE finally having their little laugh at IMPACT.


when you don't give a damn about something you simply not mention it.If you do so it has to be because you have good/bad feelings about it.Good feelings are not the case here.
You will tell me now that Vince isn't upset that Hogan is there and if he would have wanted to go to WWE he had reffused him.Look in the past.Vince gave Hogan Michaels and Orton only to have him back for a couple of days.He still loves the guy(not ****).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Outlaw91 said:


> when you don't give a damn about something you simply not mention it.If you do so it has to be because you have good/bad feelings about it.Good feelings are not the case here.
> You will tell me now that Vince isn't upset that Hogan is there and if he would have wanted to go to WWE he had reffused him.Look in the past.Vince gave Hogan Michaels and Orton only to have him back for a couple of days.He still loves the guy(not ****).


Vince has been pissed with Hogan ever since he went on the radio and gave away some spoilers or something. I don't think he gives a damn that Hogan is sucking money out of TNA.


----------



## Mr. Straight Edge (Jul 18, 2011)

The anonymous Raw GM should turn out to be Nash or HBK, that way Triple H can reveal himself as some sort of master manipulator behind Vince being ousted by the board, in order for the Kliq to rule WWE. It would bring an edgier product on screen and has potential as a storyline.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Either way, the RAW GM needs to be settled soon. Now that Vince vs. Triple H/BoD is playing out, the RAW GM wont be doing much anytime soon. Triple H just seems like the only person that would make sense to be GM. He can easily reveal it in the coming weeks now that he "has taken over Vinces job". The BoD liked what he has done as GM and so they selected him to take over from Vince. It's an easy explaination.

Why not? The RAW GM hype died months ago and the reveal is long overdue.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This RAW made me feel hyped for this guy being revealed soon. Please.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW next week starts like this 
Triple H "The Anonymous GM is fired."

Steph "Soooo....who was it?"

Triple H "Mike Adamle."

Steph "Oh. Ok."

*RAW opening video package*


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> RAW next week starts like this
> Triple H "The Anonymous GM is fired."
> 
> Steph "Soooo....who was it?"
> ...



Haha. They should actually do that ^.^
And the new GM is...*whoever trips wants*.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's obvious who the RAW GM is....










IT'S L!!!


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think its Hacksaw Jim Duggan. One of these days you will hear Cole say....

And I quote, "Hoooooo!!!"


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

How about the Anonymous Raw General Manager is... anonymous. Its nobody. The reason WWE made an anonymous GM was so they wouldn't have to put a name and face behind the character.

We will never know who it is, because it is nobody.

Kayfabe - He's anonymous.
Real life - He's nobody.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

THey'll probably just have him interupt trips and get him mad, he will fire the anon GM, make a new one and it will go down in history as another unfinished storyline.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Bad Guy said:


> THey'll probably just have him interupt trips and get him mad, he will fire the anon GM, make a new one and it will go down in history as another unfinished storyline.


i could see Hunter demanding to GM to show himself rather than firing him


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

*Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

With HHH taking over it seems like a logical thing to do. I'm sure he can play the on-screen GM along side whatever storyline he's about to go into with Vince, Punk and Cena. I think it's safe to say that the anonymous GM has certainly run it's course and creative obviously couldn't come up with something/one to do the job. For me atleast, I've lost so much interest that only a huge name like say Foley, Paul Heyman or hell even Kevin Nash could sway me around.

Would you like Triple H to play the on-screen GM alongside his storyline or keep with the anonymous GM?


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Hopefully it'll be explained the Anonymous GM was HHH or Stephenie or some shit "proving" to the higher ups they could make competent decisions. And the only reason I hope that is because it's the least retarded wrap up I can think for the storyline that isn't a WWE "You haven't seen it for a month therefore it never existed" conclusion.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Trips to fire both the Anon GM and Teddy Long and put in either himself or his own people. Both are stale as fuck and need to go.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

i think on Monday Hunter is gonna say he was behind it and they are gonna have Steph come out who was raw GM all along and her and Hunter had a plan to get rid of Vince all along so they could run the company again thus McMahon-Helmsley era 2.0


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Yes. Anon GM GTFO.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

It's been so long overdue. They should have stopped it AGES ago, yet it's just dragged on and on.

I was hoping they would reveal it to be Foley, but they'll probably just scrap the whole idea now.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Yes, seriously get that stupid computer off. I don't want it to just disappear and be something that never existed after all this time so hopefully they reveal it as the new GM.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

At this stage i wouldn't even mind if it just disappeared and they pretended it never happened.
There really is no logical solutions as to who it could be.
Just appoint a full time GM with a face and forget about that laptop.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Well i heard they wanna give johnny ace an on-screen role.....


take it for what its worth.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

It's been time for months now.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Yeah this anonoymous GM has gone on for way to long.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

If the anonymous thing was a conspiracy to take over the company, didn't the GM lead to the beatdowns of Hart and McMahon? Could this also wrap up the Nexus/New Nexus/Corre "Higher Power" scheme?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

this should of been a thing for summer 2010 but over year of this damn laptop. I really hope Hunter ends this on Monday


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

I hope they just say the anonymous GM is fired and appoint an actual person. No matter who they say it is, it will just muddle the waters of the Punk/McMahon/HHH/Cena storyline and will most likely be a let down.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

its been long overdue since it started.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Would be funny if the computer beeped and HHH just said "I don't even know who you are, but you're fired" and we never had to hear from it again.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

I'd like to see him stay but only if more players smash the laptop when they don't like the decision.

Or have someone hack into the laptop and start screwing around with matches.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

It should have been gone a long time ago, I'm going to guess it well end up being Johnny Ace.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Shane O'Mac

Returning to claim what's rightfully his, reinstyating Punk, and claiming he bought ROH.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

I think it will just fizzle out, it has gone on far to long now that who the annonymus GM is has become completley irrelevant.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*



Starbuck said:


> Trips to fire both the Anon GM and Teddy Long and put in either himself or his own people. Both are stale as fuck and need to go.


This. Teddy Long was getting stale even before he took a break and Vickie took over. The Anom GM has gone on way past the point were it's even interestng to know who it is. they should just fire them and appoint someone else.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*



Germ Incubator said:


> Would be funny if the computer beeped and HHH just said "I don't even know who you are, but you're fired" and we never had to hear from it again.


knowing HHH, he's probly going get the sledge hammer out and bury it.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

defo!


----------



## The Jerzey Star (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

Yeah it is way overdue it's been to long now and when they do reveal who it is(if they do)it better be good or it will be a huge fail.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Is it time to drop the anonymous Raw GM?*

It should have ended ages ago,
I guess they did not have anyone planned so eventually it just keep on going.

Some of the calls its done have been random as hell as well, there is no person that is that much of a heel and face at the same time to match the GM. Well, maybe the faces Mick Foley ^^


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

The only thing i know is Im sick and tired of this anonymous gm crap.Triple H should destroy it with a sledge hammer.But i have feeling that triple h might reveal that he was the anonymous gm.
My top 3 guesses who the gm is are 
1.Triple h
2.stephanie mcmahon
3.kevin nash


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

How about having 1 GM for both shows?


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Why not reveal the gm instead of killing the angle by firing it?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i am the gm guys


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

One of these days that Laptop is gonna eat Cole alive.....alive.....


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

Now i know this is the Smackdown forum so bare with me.

What do we know about the Anonymous RAW GM?

He/She wants to keep their identity hidden, possibly because if people knew what they looked like, they wouldn't work as an authority figure.

He/She hides behind a computer to make all the controversial(?) decisions on RAW, whereas such decisions wouldn't get made on RAW (partially due to the incompetence of the SmackDown GM).

He/She likes to get involved in conversations at pivotal moments, ruining scenes you would have liked to see.

Despite all this hard decision making, behind the tough exterior of the computer, is a he or she who just absolutely loves to make "tag team main events playa".

And at the end of the day, all RAW's GM decisions are boring, predictable, and have been done a thousand times over.

Is this ringing any bells?

I think we have just discovered the answer to the RAW GM's identity.

Incompetence.
Boring.
Terrible decisions.
I reiterate again, boring.

Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls, i give you the Anonymous RAW General Manager...













HHH, do the right thing and fire his ass from both positions.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

If Teddy Long ever became the GM of both brands that would be horrible. I don't think they are ever going to reveal the GM. It's gone on too long to the point that no one really cares.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

It's Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

I was hoping that if they ever did reveal the anonymous GM's identity that he'd be someone good like Jericho or Nash. But if it's Teddy Long? Well that's just like getting told there's no santa claus all over again.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*



We Are Legion said:


> It's Jimmy Wang Yang.


I'm marking out bro.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

I'm hoping they expose it as Cole and fire him from the job ....and commentary too. At this point he's more useful as a manager to someone like Swagger.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

It's the mack militant,
Coming to get it ON.


----------



## kiwi_lazer (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

Oh god I hope not..but seeing its the wwe it could happen. But yeah I agree no one really cares about the raw GM now.


----------



## BkCrofAmbFaiHeaSux (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Now i know this is the Smackdown forum so bare with me.
> 
> What do we know about the Anonymous RAW GM?
> 
> ...


fpalm, horrible idea. really really horrible


----------



## GenericUsername (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*



AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ said:


> It's the mack militant,
> Coming to get it ON.


Why did that make me laugh?


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

There is already thread about GM....


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

Now hol' on there playaz, Teddy Long is a P.I.M.P., a Playa In Management Position, we aint gone have nunna this playa hatin' right here in this very forum.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

Vince should be GM now that he's not CEO.


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Just had a thought about the Anonymous RAW GM...*

Now since there ain't gonna be no setting this on the forums, tonights main event will be a tag team match.


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

*No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

There was No GM ding tonight!

Cole was calling Triple h sir ..

So they killed anon gm angle? 

i think its bad decision ... they could have used it to bring back someone like Mick foley.

Thoughts?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Cole called him Sir because he's the CEO of the company.

There's a hierarchy: 

CEO

RAW GM SD GM

Doesn't mean the RAW GM has just gone forever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

As I thought they would. They have a tendency to simply move on with no notice. The Nexus's higher power ring a bell?


----------



## redcreamcheese (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

If the GM angle was done they wouldn't have had the laptop at ringside.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

I can't recall seeing the laptop.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Please be done.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

The laptop was most definitely still there


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Well it's only one episode and HHH was there in charge, so don't get your hopes up that it's over. I didn't notice if the laptop was there or not, anyone catch that?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Hopefully they did kill it off.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

i don't think they would just kill it off one week. They would either have Hunter fire the GM, Have the GM reveal himself, Or bring in a new GM all together


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> i don't think they would just kill it off one week. They would either have Hunter fire the GM, Have the GM reveal himself, Or bring in a new GM all together


I've said it before, David Otunga was the Raw GM all along and the internet explodes.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

From what I gather in my own little bubble, the Raw anonymous GM is just a faceless spokesperson for the WWE Board of Directors who eventually chose to relieve Vince of his power and duties.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

It was still there because the computer and stance was still there also.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Who cares?
I mean; just get a new GM. 

The WWE have erased whole legacys, whole rivalries, titles and wrestlers before. I'm sure they could just get rid of a laptop lol.

It's not been relevant for months anyway.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Melzer suggested the way to kill it is simply to say it was Vince all along. Now sure, that's not a perfect solution since it definitely chimed in a couple of times when he was in the ring but that could be explained away by saying his assistant was the one actually typing out the emails. The total inconsistency from the GM would make sense seeing as how Vince was removed for being eratic.

I still think it should've been Bob Backlund though.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

I hope Triple H pedigrees the laptop.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*










I'll mark


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

JBL confirms that he WOULD be interested in a general manager job. Now why has WWE not picked up and offer him this is complete utter bullshit. Using the computer for that long was just a simple tragedy. Now that HHH is in charge there's no way in hell he would hire JBL, just wouldn't make since considering HHH is a face.

For some reason I couldn't find it but it goes a little something like this...AND I QUOTE.

Me: Hey John, If WWE offered you a General Manager type of role with no actual wrestling involved would you be interested?
John Layfield: Good question-yes, that would interest me. I hate to leave my island, but that is a role that would be fun. No talk of it and I am happy golfing daily though 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/John-...8408725039#!/pages/John-Layfield/194176253533


----------



## Brawling_Maniac (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*



Berbarito said:


> I'll mark


Me totally!

Coach would make a great GM!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Even though the angle went on way, way too long and was more aggravating and stupid than compelling, at this point out of sheer god damn morbid curiosity, I have to know who the Raw GM is. Even if they reveal it was Hornswoggle with a laptop under the ring or something equally fucking stupid, *I need to know.*


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*



andersonasshole900 said:


> Cole called him Sir because he's the CEO of the company.
> 
> There's a hierarchy:
> 
> ...


FWIW, Trips is the COO, not the CEO.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

They've left him or her off the show before. I really want to find out who it was supposed to be all this fucking time. God I hate when WWE gets me excited and then I don't care anymore and they don't finish the storyline or else they throw Hornswoggle in it. Blah. They better at least reveal it was Michael Cole and Joey Styles working together or something crazy like that. Give me closure you fucking aholes.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*



Instant Karma said:


> Even though the angle went on way, way too long and was more aggravating and stupid than compelling, at this point out of sheer god damn morbid curiosity, I have to know who the Raw GM is. Even if they reveal it was Hornswoggle with a laptop under the ring or something equally fucking stupid, *I need to know.*


This. I don't care who it is, no matter how good or bad I just want to know now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Its time to just hush up on the whole issue and not even discuss it or acknowledge it for 3 months. In 3 months' time only internet addicts like us will remember it.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Vince was most probably the anonymous RAW GM, in which Vince being relieved vacates the GM spot.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

its about time!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

*I still want to know who the RAW Anonymous GM was. Are they seriously going to just put aside a 1 year storyline?*


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

I hate to say this, but the GM has been more entertaining than the two weeks we've seen of Triple H. Hope he picks things up soon, because so far the "New Era" has given us back JR and Cena as champion.

Oh, and he "re-signed" John Morrison, like he was fired or something.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*



peowulf said:


> I hate to say this, but the GM has been more entertaining than the two weeks we've seen of Triple H. Hope he picks things up soon, because so far the "New Era" has given us back JR and Cena as champion.
> 
> Oh, and he "re-signed" John Morrison, like he was fired or something.


Did you skim through RAW last night and turn it off immediately after Cena won the title?

We got to see the RAW return of Zack Ryder, which wasn't very impactful, but you gotta know Ryder's gonna be on RAW almost every week now. There were 2 WWE title matches (both of which were very good matches). 4 legit matches on the show. 2 new WWE champs in one night. Then, CM Punk, who was champ before the tournament and "left" the company high and dry with the WWE title, returns after Cena wins the title, with a bad ass new theme song. RAW was awesome last night. Don't know what you were watching.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

The angle doesn't really matter any more, so WWE should come up with something ridiculously zany and nonsensical for the hell of it.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*



erikstans07 said:


> Did you skim through RAW last night and turn it off immediately after Cena won the title?
> 
> We got to see the RAW return of Zack Ryder, which wasn't very impactful, but you gotta know Ryder's gonna be on RAW almost every week now. There were 2 WWE title matches (both of which were very good matches). 4 legit matches on the show. 2 new WWE champs in one night. Then, CM Punk, who was champ before the tournament and "left" the company high and dry with the WWE title, returns after Cena wins the title, with a bad ass new theme song. RAW was awesome last night. Don't know what you were watching.


All things TNA gets slammed for doing, things like title matches on free TV, dropping story lines, cramming too much into one show taking away it's impact, etc...

Anyways, the GM was probably the same group of ninjas that kidnapped Samoa Joe.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

Hopefully Triple H does what he does best and buries the Anonymous GM laptop stand. 

Mwahaha.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

I think it's safe to say that the RAW GM is probably done, well atleast the anonymous one is. 

I would'nt be surprised to see him announce a new GM, after firing the anonymous GM. Maybe Kevin Nash? That'll be awesome.


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*

*I honestly hope they fire the GM or revile who it is. This Michael cole shit is annoying.*


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: No Anonymous GM Tonight! So they Killed the GM angle???*



NoLeafClover said:


> Hopefully Triple H does what he does best and buries the Anonymous GM laptop stand.
> 
> Mwahaha.


With Vince gone, we will not get the trademark "YOU'RE FIRED!" instead Trips will debut it's successor "YOU'RE BURIED!"

I'd love for the the GM/Cole to interupt HHH and for HHH to say "I'm sorry, this has been buggin' me for the past year" *rubs nose* "but" *rubs nose* "who the hell are you?"


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe down the road it will be revealed as Vince, which would add to the storyline quite a bit.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

it's just ridiculous because whoever it is, it won't make and sense at all. I bet WWE had a number of people that were going to be revealed as the Raw GM. It went into so many tangents.. I think they should just pull the plug on that RAW GM (pun intended lol)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it's Sting. The noise it makes sounds a little like a crow and the lights dim, which is very Stingish. Either Sting or Hade Vansen.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

Seriously this GM thing has been going on for as long as I could remember. Who is it? Matt Striker? The Rock? Steve Austin?


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

forever unknown.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

Didnt they drop the Anonymous Gm thingy?


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

Its ur mom


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

Whoever it was, I think they've been future endeavoured.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

*"It was ME! It was ME all along Austin!"
*
Oh wait...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

i have a feeling it's gonna be john laurinidontknowhowthefucktospellhisname .. especially after last week's segment with trips and cena


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

The guy sent it to the computer via his iPhone, and then when he stuck himself inside that box, he just typed it on his iPad. Oh, and to make that ring over the sound, he just simply pressed a button underneath his table to alert the sound techs.



















Oh yeah, and when SCSA got angry with him All-Star Night for the constant GM crap, the sound techs decided to have fun and just kept playing the sound.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

I'm one of those people where I like storylines to progress, so if they kill off the AnonGM without any resolution or reference, I'll be pissed. WWE shouldn't treat us like idiots. Heck, even the 6 year olds probably are wondering where the GM is.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*



CrystalFissure said:


> I'm one of those people where I like storylines to progress, so if they kill off the AnonGM without any resolution or reference, I'll be pissed. WWE shouldn't treat us like idiots. Heck, even the 6 year olds probably are wondering where the GM is.


Really have you personally spoken to a six year old about the current state of the anonymous general manager?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

I think its Stephanie


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

Seriously bro?

There's a sticky thread about this with a billion posts in it.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

Steph or Foley.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

they should make it Zack Ryder. it'd be believable since he was never on Raw during that time.8*D


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

This really bugged me, This whole stupid bloody angle, They clealy tried and failed to get so many names in to do the Job, they now have no-one left to fill the viod, so they are going to brush in under the carpet, until Stephanie returns from Real life Maternity leave to take up the job along side her Husband Hunter. Joke.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*



Adramelech said:


> Seriously bro?
> 
> There's a sticky thread about this with a billion posts in it.


This.

And the Anonymous GM is Devon, obviously. He is doing both promotions because he is wanted so much from the fans.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

He has quietly left now that HHH is here, there is no point to him


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*



THEBIGMAN212 said:


> Seriously this GM thing has been going on for as long as I could remember. Who is it? Matt Striker? The Rock? Steve Austin?


Nobody. It wasn't a storyline.


----------



## Shablam (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*



Adramelech said:


> Seriously bro?
> 
> There's a sticky thread about this with a billion posts in it.


:lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

I doubt WWE even know yet. They'll just keep it running until they re-sign someone i.e Foley or someone like that. Or they'll just let it fizzle out of course...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

They should reveal it as Michael Cole and reveal that this whole time he had been discretely sending emails to the laptop during RAW using his iPhone.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

it seems like they have just dropped it and can't say i really care it had gone on far too long anyway
i would have liked it to be mick foley though , mainly because i think he would make a good GM


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*



Index said:


>



_This._


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

Woo Woo Woo! You know it's Zack Ryder.


----------



## Joeaverage (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

I think they dropped it man.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

I bet its that guy Cena punched at MITB


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

I'm the anonymous GM!! Muhahahahaha. Hate me now!


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*

I don't know. They have until about Monday to decide before everyone forgets he existed.

3 weeks of absence = grave with WWE audience.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*



VikesRule_HBK said:


> I don't know. They have until about Monday to decide before everyone forgets he existed.
> 
> 3 weeks of absence = grave with WWE audience.


in that case they are gonna drop it. Now that they have established Hunter in the COO role the GM is redundant and there is no need for a inferior authority figure on Raw


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Who is the 'Anonymous" GM?*



AMxPunk said:


> I bet its that guy Cena punched at MITB


Johnny Ace at the moment he seems the most logical. I hope it's not that segment from Raw on Monday was awful and i would not like to see him week after week


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. Anon has taken a back seat since HHH has shown up. Maybe after everybody has forgotten about him, they'll bring up that 'BU-DIN' sound again, and then he walks down the ramp to introduce him/herself! Cause the anon thing is getting annoying.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

the best thing for WWE to do is just to forget that it ever happened. it was one of the worst written storylines/angles ever and a complete joke and bs move by creative to make their job easier


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm really glad they are finally butchering this GM BS. Best way to do is as usually pretend it never happened. Just like that Fake Kane storyline. 

LOL. With Hunter being around half the people probably forgot it was ever around. I almost forgot it was ever there which is good since I really started to hate it right around Mania time. Besides it really did slow down story telling.

Still they can always bring that storyline back when they need to bring someone back like Foley or halve Laurinaitis in charge for some time. 

But for now I'm glad it's almost dead.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> Nobody. It wasn't a storyline.


I agree. I don't WWE ever knew who the GM was supposed to be.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I agree. I don't WWE ever knew who the GM was supposed to be.


I think we found out who the RAW GM is...Kevin Nash?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevin Nash, obviously. That is cool.


----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

its def kevin nash.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

U guy are complete idiots if u think Kevin nash is GM.

he just attacked punk the champion & ran away from the arena.
How the fuck can he show up next night claiming to be Anon Gm??

it would be stupid.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nash isn't the GM. I don't know what they're doing. It's done nothing for months but the podium is still there.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The computer was there...and I thought for sure that the GM was gonna reverse the call about Cena's leg on the ropes. But nothing happened. That could indicate that Stephanie, HHH or John Laurinaitis


----------



## Success (Jun 29, 2011)

Nut Tree said:


> The computer was there...and I thought for sure that the GM was gonna reverse the call about Cena's leg on the ropes. But nothing happened. That could indicate that Stephanie, HHH or John Laurinaitis


you seriously haven't even thought for one second it could be Nash?



dudeme13 said:


> U guy are complete idiots if u think Kevin nash is GM.
> 
> he just attacked punk the champion & ran away from the arena.
> How the fuck can he show up next night claiming to be Anon Gm??
> ...


Why not? seriously, you people are so stupid its actually mind numbing.


----------



## zyzz (Aug 15, 2011)

Is this really a sticky? really? really?

After the first couple weeks of announcing a raw anonymous GM, it had died.

Honestly, my question is...


Who cares?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What would Nash showing up tonight have to do with him being GM though? There's no real motive behind it and it wouldn't really mean anything. It's not like the anonymous GM was trying to screw over Punk or anything.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> What would Nash showing up tonight have to do with him being GM though? There's no real motive behind it and it wouldn't really mean anything. It's not like the anonymous GM was trying to screw over Punk or anything.


...are you kidding me?

The WWE is the king of having people do things for petty reasons. Nash could simply say he was tired of HHH controlling his show so he wanted to make a statement. Or some other bullshit they'd make up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I wasn't kidding. ~__~

I think it's a much better idea to just scrap it as a whole at this point. I know WWE doesn't give a fuck about what the has done in the past and such but I'd rather see some significance behind it. I guess it could work, I'm just glad Nash is on TV.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Since the anonymous RAW GM didn't come to the defense of Cena to restart the match, I can only assume now that the laptop has something against Cena, the laptop also did not like Stone Cold or The Rock. 

Obvious answer is obvious it's Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry back then I was a bad poster. so ignore this post.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

If anyone at all, it would make more sense if Stephanie were to be revealed after the way she was acting last night. She appeared too interested for her role to be short lived, even if she isnt the GM. Maybe she's the one who got Nash involved?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

so the IWC two main choices for GM are back on WWE tv Kevin Nash and Stephanie will one of them be named as GM will WWE care enough to reveal someone


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I highly doubt Nash is the GM just because he attacked Punk. More likely that he was hired by Del Rio..


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

vintage jorts said:


> Since the anonymous RAW GM didn't come to the defense of Cena to restart the match, I can only assume now that the laptop has something against Cena, the laptop also did not like Stone Cold or The Rock.
> 
> Obvious answer is obvious it's Ultimate Warrior.


The GM also didn't like Bret Hart.

Something with the GM not liking top guys?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Raw GM should've been ...


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Why would the GM (Kevin Nash) put himself in the Royal Rumble? Why would he want a title shot at Wrestlemainia?


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Are they killing the GM story or not, I feel it is Steph myself or possibly Y2J will return in that role... That would be epic.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Scott Button said:


> Are they killing the GM story or not, I feel it is Steph myself or possibly Y2J will return in that role... That would be epic.


i think it's done. It died when Hunter became COO. But now with Steph back id like her to become GM but im not fussed over it cos shes gonna have a huge role in this Nash HHH Punk angle


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> i think it's done. It died when Hunter became COO. But now with Steph back id like her to become GM but im not fussed over it cos shes gonna have a huge role in this Nash HHH Punk angle


I wish they wouldnt just kill an Angle with Potential like this... It is crappy, it is like saying Fuck you to 18months worth of building him up.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Scott Button said:


> I wish they wouldnt just kill an Angle with Potential like this... It is crappy, it is like saying Fuck you to 18months worth of building him up.


yeah I know what you mean. They have this mystery person running Raw through a computer for over a year and now we got a new boss of WWE on tv it don;t matter.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

The GM is thinking over Nexus' bigger picture. He'll be back in some years


----------



## aak (Aug 20, 2011)

wat about the anonymous raw gm, he is dead or wat, there's nt a highlight on him


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

thekingg said:


> The GM is thinking over Nexus' bigger picture. He'll be back in some years


Lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Scott Button said:


> I wish they wouldnt just kill an Angle with Potential like this... It is crappy, it is like saying Fuck you to 18months worth of building him up.


That's the problem though, nobody could make 18 months of build up worth it. NOBODY. Their never was going to be a reveal, the whole purpose was not needing a GM.

Though I still wish they had done the GM has been hacked angle :side:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So is this thread done since the GM is?


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

It's obviously Cole..


----------



## BringJeffHardyback (Aug 23, 2011)

*Raw GM*

Am i the only one thinking it could be Shane McMahon looking to be back in the limelight?


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw GM*

I hope so. But i dont think he will come back to WWE tv, and i think they are trying to distance themselves from the whole annonymous GM thing


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Anonymous Raw GM was hacked by Anonymous.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

They should reveal it soon I would think


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> They should reveal it soon I would think


All this turmoil that is being manufactured is going to turn out to be the RAW GM stirring the pot, the RAW GM is gonna be the one who sent the text to Nash and is in cahoots with Johnny Ace and Vince McMahon.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What are te odds the GM is never mentioned again?, was the podium on raw? I forget.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What are te odds the GM is never mentioned again?, was the podium on raw? I forget.


The podium was present.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

They should just announce Steph as the GM and get it over with.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Kevin Nash isn't the GM....so all of that talk can rest. HHH said he isn't an employee


----------



## the situation (Aug 12, 2010)

hhh or stephanie


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple H will be cutting a heel Promo about he has all the power. 

Music Hits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQrpJ8TKkXw


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

Who is the GM?


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

X-Pac is the RAW GM yo.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

foley or laurentis
i know i might gonna get killed for this but what if its the rock


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^It can't be the rock, he's already made fun of the gm after the gm tried to interrupt him during his promo.

In order for this to make sense, it has to be someone that Mr.McMahon might like. Since he knows who it is(seeing how he "hired" the gm)


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

dxbender said:


> ^It can't be the rock, he's already made fun of the gm after the gm tried to interrupt him during his promo.
> 
> In order for this to make sense, it has to be someone that Mr.McMahon might like. Since he knows who it is(seeing how he "hired" the gm)


oh dammit seems that i missed that show


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I can't even remember the last time they used the RAW GM.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

The GM is gone, and I'd bet money you won't see it again.

It went the way of GTV to the land of forgotten storylines.


----------



## LastDamnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe the Raw GM should join the conspiracy?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

There is no GM. WWE's booking is atrocious in regards to how they randomly drop things and never mention them again.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

they need to just have johnny ace say he was the gm


----------



## Jamie_P95 (Aug 14, 2011)

i think there never was a GM... they were waiting for a big return (i.e. Sting, Jericho or Taker) but now there dropping it as HHH is sort of being th GM xx


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I find it interesting that the podium and laptop are still there, so maybe they don't want us to entirely forget.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> I can't even remember the last time they used the RAW GM.


it was the week Hunter fired Vince i think. Since Hunter became the onscreen COO the GM has never been heard yet they still keep that podium on TV


----------



## Ricardo DelRio (Sep 3, 2011)

me!


----------



## ECWQuoteTheRaven (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably Mick or Teddy, I think most times Cole was just reading from a paper.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

This storyline with Triple H CM Punk and Nash is going to lead to the unvailing of what Wade Barrett was talking about while Nexus was going on with the "Bigger Picture" and the GM this will all be inter linked


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty sure this shit is dead now. They don't even need the computer out there anymore. It's hilarious.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Pezley said:


> Pretty sure this shit is dead now. They don't even need the computer out there anymore. It's hilarious.


lol Teddy Long has power on Raw now, while the anonymous Raw GM has just disappeared the last few months, yet the podium still exists. If they are done with the laptop they should at least have Hunter come out and blow him/her off by saying he thanked the anonymous Raw GM for his/her effort but I had to let him/her go and that if he/she is ever needed in the future he wouldn't hesitate to give him/her call. This way if they want to come back to this angle they can when they have a suitable candidate going forward to out as the anonymous Raw GM.


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

From lordsofpain.net:


"Regarding the mystery RAW General Manager, creative has not been told anything about the character except not to do anything with it each week. Some believe the angle is done with but it hasn't been confirmed within the company. There have been recent RAW shows where the General Manager's podium is set up and never used, and some weeks it's not set up at all."

Yep, I have no faith in this product. Screw you WWE. I watched this laptop GM shit for over a year, and now there will not be any resolution?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

They expect that the fans don't give a damn.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i actually think the causal dont give a damn


----------



## Goldberg=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

Is this thing done forever?


----------



## crazy_furry (Sep 8, 2011)

its hulk hogan


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

It's me im the gm 


gm cole phelps true story


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*RAW General Manager*

So what's going on with this? We haven't heard from the GM since Austin poured Beer all over the console. 

My friend suggested that Triple H was the GM, but I don't think so. I think they would've at least alluded to that by now if that was the case, but it's never been mentioned. It would be interesting if John Lauranitis was, but that's not really big news for anyone who isn't a Smark or has any idea of who he really is; so the casual fans wouldn't really give a crap, you'd think the RAW GM announcement would be larger than that.


Hopefully WWE didn't decide to just scrap this idea because I was interested in seeing who the Anonymous GM was.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

There is a sticky where people guess/talk about who the gm is.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

hope its foley or steph


----------



## PUNKftw (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

i know who the gm is it is 






































































hornswaggle


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: RAW General Manager*



PUNKftw said:


> i know who the gm is it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HLRyder (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

I think they dropped the angle, if not it will prolly be john L. lol


----------



## Punk620Misteria (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

The Gm is 











Mick Foley


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

Who cares tbh. I'm glad they just dropped it, and forgot all about it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

Sticky thread in this section, look for it.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: RAW General Manager*

Its Viscera obviously.


----------



## Super cena (Sep 20, 2011)

John whatever is the Gm obviously.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The GM podium was STILL up on RAW last night....


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

If they were planning on phasing the GM out since its very swift and appalling lack of use over the last couple of months I dont believe they would have had such a big camera shot of the GM's podium last night on Raw.
It has me wonder why the GM hasnt had his/her imput on this current angle, but maybe it will, a 3rd party involved in the battle for control, maybe they will rehire AwesomeTruth, and form some group of their own.

How would people react if this led to 3 Leaders (HHH, Johnny Ace, ???) - Maybe steph or Vince? And each had certain superstars who fought for them in a power struggle?


----------



## #Bestintheworld (Aug 5, 2011)

Jericho will come back to reveal its Mick Foley...what sense this will make i have no idea tho


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

It was probably Johnny Ace or someone else no one cares about...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

why are they still setting up the Podium they GM has not been seen since Hunter became COO are they waiting for Vince to come back and say it was Laurenitis all along


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

its steph


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cody Rhodes!!!!!


----------



## Unlucky Charms (Apr 29, 2008)

edit: posted in wrong thread


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

thekingg said:


> The GM is thinking over Nexus' bigger picture. He'll be back in some years


Could be true at this rate lol... Don't think I saw the podium in raw tonight though...


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

contemplates for months


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Mick Foley


----------



## The Zero (Aug 25, 2006)

My gut tells me that the Raw GM will finally be revealed soon enough.

My guess is that HBK is the Raw GM. All the signs point to him.

1. HBK & Y2J have had a very heated feud. Y2J had a feud with the GM before he left.
2. A video on WWE.com the other week show HBK talking to Triple H. HBK said he didn't like tha he fired his friend Nash. But he understood that. He said Triple H has changed, and he may seem again soon.
3. The Raw GM e-mail has said via Cole that he never liked Bret Hart. And the Raw GM has clashed with Hart on RAW before.
4. This mysterious silence of the GM ever since HHH got to be COO has got to be involved with this conspiracy against HHH. Raw GM has to be one of the people behind it. Although it could turn out to be anyone. The Raw GM being quite druing HHH being COO is probably due to the Raw GM being connected to HHH. Whether it be family or friend. It could end up being Vince McMahon. But if my theory is correct, then HBK is a possibility.
5. HBK has experience as WWE Commissioner in the past.
6. If this Anti-HHH movement is connected to Vince McMahon, (probably is), HBK did side with him during the Corporation days.
7. That would explain Kevin Nash showing up all of a sudden. Maybe due to HBK sending him there. Maybe thinking HHH would give him a job.

And who is John Laryngitis texting all this time? Kevin Nash was talking about texting, when he was on Raw. The Raw GM computer communicates from e-mails that can be sent from texts. Just a thought.

IDK...But things are getting interesting for me.


----------



## Fella = Ratings (Oct 7, 2011)

Foley.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

From WWEs facebook

WWE COO Triple H vows to absolutely not step down from running WWE Raw SuperShow. Furthermore, Triple H vows that John Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus and Big Show will headline Monday night’s telecast.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

I hope its Steph.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I'd mark like a spark if it was K-Fed


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

There was no anonymous Raw GM podium set up tonight, and with the new interim Raw GM I'd say that this storyline is officially kaput


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

What a joke that they never found out who it was.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Foley to be the permanent GM


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

JBL for GM please?? Would make a great heel GM, and could draw heat like bischoff did.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## The Zero (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is an idea for a heel gm. somebody i find more interesting than john laura night us. vickie guerrero!


----------



## The Zero (Aug 25, 2006)

New idea for GM. And the best idea in this forum, make David Otunga the Raw GM.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Secueritae said:


> JBL for GM please?? Would make a great heel GM, and could draw heat like bischoff did.


JBL wrote on his blog today...

“IF i returned IF, I would want to be RAW gm and have some fun! I could do wonders there-great talent, just needs someone to play off of!”


----------



## Callaghan173 (Mar 13, 2010)

Mick Foley


----------



## HMecabo (Jul 15, 2011)

JBL? I'd sure prefer Jericho. Since aparently he ain't coming back to wrestle, mayve he would be the perfect heel GM for RAW!


----------

